# Marvel-Star Evangeline Lilly prahlt mit Teilnahme an Impfgegner-Demo



## Christian Fussy (28. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Marvel-Star Evangeline Lilly prahlt mit Teilnahme an Impfgegner-Demo* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Marvel-Star Evangeline Lilly prahlt mit Teilnahme an Impfgegner-Demo*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Januar 2022)

Wusste schon warum ich die nie wirklich leiden konnte.


----------



## Crashingbear (28. Januar 2022)

Naja, Disney macht da bekanntermaßen (Carano) kurzen Prozess. Also wird das dann wohl die Nächste, die im MCU in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingeht.


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (28. Januar 2022)

Habe kein Mitleid mit der Schauspielerin, nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## Katharina Pache (28. Januar 2022)

> Evangeline Lilly ziemlich Lost​


lol nice


----------



## Frullo (28. Januar 2022)

Ich zitiere mal aus einem meiner Lieblings-Comics:

O tempora o mores!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Januar 2022)

Tschüss Wasp ! 😐


----------



## Frullo (28. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Tschüss Wasp ! 😐


Ich frage mich, ob Leute wie sie oder Carano jemals aus diesem Fiebertraum erwachen werden - oder ob sie tatsächlich eines Tages das Zeitliche segnen im festen Glauben, Opfer der Gesellschaft zu sein...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Januar 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob Leute wie sie oder Carano jemals aus diesem Fiebertraum erwachen werden - oder ob sie tatsächlich eines Tages das Zeitliche segnen im festen Glauben, Opfer der Gesellschaft zu sein...


Es gab ja schon einige die als sie es selber betraf umgedacht haben.

Allerdings gab es auch diverse die mit hochgehaltener Fahne trotz Intensivmedizin (die dann immer gerne mitgenommen wird) in den Untergang geritten sind. 🤨


----------



## Frullo (28. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Es gab ja schon einige die als sie es selber betraf umgedacht haben.
> 
> Allerdings gab es auch diverse die mit hochgehaltener Fahne trotz Intensivmedizin (die dann immer gerne mitgenommen wird) in den Untergang geritten sind. 🤨


Mir ging es eigentlich mehr darum, ob es denn tatsächlich einen Weg für solche Leute gibt, wieder aus diesem Irrgarten der Desinformation herauszufinden, ohne "Realitätsaufprall".


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Januar 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mir ging es eigentlich mehr darum, ob es denn tatsächlich einen Weg für solche Leute gibt, wieder aus diesem Irrgarten der Desinformation herauszufinden, ohne "Realitätsaufprall".


Ich fürchte die Chance ist niedriger als "echte" Impfstoffnebenwirkungen fernab von Muskelkatergefühl an der Stichstelle oder 1-2 tägiges Unwohlsein.
Sie werden in ihrer Blase ja nur bestätigt und alles andere sind pauschal Lügen.

Ich kenne etwas entfernt auch Eine, totaler Verlust etwas anderes von außerhalb anzunehmen, echt erschreckend. 😱


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich fürchte die Chance ist niedriger als "echte" Impfstoffnebenwirkungen fernab von Muskelkatergefühl an der Stichstelle oder 1-2 tägiges Unwohlsein.
> Sie werden in ihrer Blase ja nur bestätigt und alles andere sind pauschal Lügen.
> 
> Ich kenne etwas entfernt auch Eine, totaler Verlust etwas anderes von außerhalb anzunehmen, echt erschreckend. 😱


Nanana, die Nebenwirkungen sind nicht ganz so wenige wie gerne kolportiert wird.
Ich habe alle drei Impfungen bekommen und mein Hausarzt ist komplett fasziniert, fleißig am dokumentieren was alles so "zufällig" bei mir zeitnah nach der Impfung aufgetreten ist.
Von Blasen und Quaddeln an der Einstichstelle (inzwischen Narbe) bei mir und bei meiner Mutter, über Costochondritis-artige Beschwerden (die ich weiterhin habe), über schwerste Kopfschmerzen die 6 Tage lang auftraten und nur unter Zugabe von recht heftigen Schmerzmitteln weggingen (Krankenhaus), habe ich mein Fett weg, was die drei Impfungen gegen Covid angehen (alles Biontech).
Dabei impfe ich mich regelmäßig gegen Grippe und habe eine ganze Reihe an weiteren Impfungen (Hepatitis, Gürtelrose) gegenüber den üblichen (Tetanus) - Ausreden á la "Allergie gegen die Trägerstoffe" fällt da weg.
Ich werde mich auch weiterhin impfen, aber wenn ich mich über Nebenwirkungen informieren will, bekomme ich genau nur diese "üblichen" Nebenwirkungen vorgesetzt - nicht einmal unter "sehr selten" werden diese beobachteten Nebenwirkungen aufgeführt.
Da wundert es mich nicht, daß man dann als jemand der eh schon skeptisch ist, vollends das Vertrauen verliert.
Für mich persönlich ändert sich nichts, da ich mir recht sicher bin, daß ich bei einer Infektion sehr wahrscheinlich noch viel schlimmer dran wäre.
Was gar nicht geht, ist aber, das aufgrund einer Überzeugung oder Ideologie jemand praktisch seinen Job verliert 8und man dann noch erwartet, daß die Leute nicht noch radikaler werden).
Inbesondere bei Gina Carano fand ich das unglaublich, stellt sich doch Disney als "neutral" hin, was maximal gelogen ist, da entsprechend heftige Aussagen von Pedro Pascal eigentlich auch die Kündigung hätte folgen lassen müßen.
Aber das Zugpferdchen will man nicht verlieren.
Bei Evangeline Lilly gibt es natürlich tatsächlich praktische Probleme - sollte sie sich nicht impfen lassen und auch auf Masken außerhalb ihrer Dreheinsätze verzichten, wird die Zusammenarbeit mit der restlichen Crew praktisch unmöglich, wenn diese auf ihr Recht auf Unversehrtheit pochen und erwarten, daß die Dame sich den Umständen anpasst.

Ganz nebenbei - mit so einem Artikel begibt sich die PCGames auf ganz dünnes Eis.
Wenn hier ein  Impfverweigerer auftaucht und seine Meinung zum besten gibt, was dann?
Wird dann hier mal schnell von den Moderatoren geblockt/gebannt oder muß man das dann aushalten, da eigentlich nicht gegen die Forumsregeln verstoßend?
Das könnte man sich ersparen, wenn man nicht über den Hebel "Marvel" ein politisches Faß hier aufmacht.
Tja die Klicks mal wieder.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Januar 2022)

@LarryMcFly
Das tut mir ehrlich leid das es für dich so blöde abgelaufen ist, aber Du bist echt der Einzige von den ich das bislang gehört habe.
Bei mir in der Firma sind bei rund 200 Leuten vor Ort bis auf die oben genannten Kleinigkeiten keine Nebenwirkungen aufgetreten.
Sicherlich, das ist nur meine Bubble, aber wenn ich da so die Beipackzettel sehe wäre die Chance das ich von meinen sonstigen Medikamentencocktail Nebenwirkungen zu bekommen ist größtenteils um Längen höher.🤔

Ok, ich habe bislang offensichtlich massiv Glück bezüglich Nebenwirkungen, max. "Muskelkater" am Einstichbereich ist das extremste was ich bislang überhaupt hatte und dafür bin ich auch dankbar. 😎


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> @LarryMcFly
> Das tut mir ehrlich leid das es für dich so blöde abgelaufen ist, aber Du bist echt der Einzige von den ich das bislang gehört habe.
> Bei mir in der Firma sind bei rund 200 Leuten vor Ort bis auf die oben genannten Kleinigkeiten keine Nebenwirkungen aufgetreten.
> Sicherlich, das ist nur meine Bubble, aber wenn ich da so die Beipackzettel sehe wäre die Chance das ich von meinen sonstigen Medikamentencocktail Nebenwirkungen zu bekommen ist größtenteils um Längen höher.🤔
> ...


Ich hab ja interessanterweise eigentlich äußerst selten irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen hinsichtlich Medikamenten und anderen Impfungen, nur hier gabs halt eine auf die Nuss.
Aber deine Bubbel ist ja theoretisch um mich erweitert worden.
Sagen wir du kennst noch mal um die 100 Personen, durch Familie, Freunde und auch hier Foren.
Mit 300 Personen würde ich damit in deinem  Beipackzettel unter "gelegentlich" fallen.
Gar nicht so wenig bzw. selten:

Sehr häufig> 10 %mehr als 1 Behandelter von 10Häufig1 – 10 %1 bis 10 Behandelte von 100Gelegentlich0,1 – 1 %1 bis 10 Behandelte von 1.000Selten0,01 – 0,1 %1 bis 10 Behandelte von 10.000Sehr selten< 0,01 %weniger als 1 Behandelter von 10.000


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich hab ja interessanterweise eigentlich äußerst selten irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen hinsichtlich Medikamenten und anderen Impfungen, nur hier gabs halt eine auf die Nuss.
> Aber deine Bubbel ist ja theoretisch um mich erweitert worden.
> Sagen wir du kennst noch mal um die 100 Personen, durch Familie, Freunde und auch hier Foren.
> Mit 300 Personen würde ich damit in deinem  Beipackzettel unter "gelegentlich" fallen.
> ...


Sicherlich, aber von 5 Leuten die ich kenne hatten 3 mit identischen Krankheitbild teils mehrere Nebenwirkungen bei "Forxiga" und mußten es absetzen, das Zeug hat auch nicht ohne Grund einen gewissen "Ruf".
Mir hilft es 100% Nebenwirkungsfrei, ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Will sagen scheiße wenn es Nebenwirkungen gibt, aber kaum Relevant zu den "Nebenwirkungen" von Corona, insbesondere bei Vorerkrankungen und entsprechenden gehobenen Alter. 🙄


----------



## MarcHammel (28. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Nanana, die Nebenwirkungen sind nicht ganz so wenige wie gerne kolportiert wird.
> Ich habe alle drei Impfungen bekommen und mein Hausarzt ist komplett fasziniert, fleißig am dokumentieren was alles so "zufällig" bei mir zeitnah nach der Impfung aufgetreten ist.
> Von Blasen und Quaddeln an der Einstichstelle (inzwischen Narbe) bei mir und bei meiner Mutter, über Costochondritis-artige Beschwerden (die ich weiterhin habe), über schwerste Kopfschmerzen die 6 Tage lang auftraten und nur unter Zugabe von recht heftigen Schmerzmitteln weggingen (Krankenhaus), habe ich mein Fett weg, was die drei Impfungen gegen Covid angehen (alles Biontech).
> Dabei impfe ich mich regelmäßig gegen Grippe und habe eine ganze Reihe an weiteren Impfungen (Hepatitis, Gürtelrose) gegenüber den üblichen (Tetanus) - Ausreden á la "Allergie gegen die Trägerstoffe" fällt da weg.
> Ich werde mich auch weiterhin impfen, aber wenn ich mich über Nebenwirkungen informieren will, bekomme ich genau nur diese "üblichen" Nebenwirkungen vorgesetzt - nicht einmal unter "sehr selten" werden diese beobachteten Nebenwirkungen aufgeführt.


Das klingt richtig unschön. 

Möglicherweise wurden die Nebenwirkungen, die du hattest, aber auch einfach noch gar nicht beobachtet und dokumentiert. Auch das kommt vor.  Ich hatte selbst auch Nebenwirkungen (unglaublich heftiger Juckreiz über Wochen hinweg) nach einem Medikament, die bis dato noch nie dabei beobachtet wurden.  Ich hab auch noch nie jemanden erlebt, der Quaddeln und Blasen an der Einstichstelle hatte. Musste aber auch erstmal gucken, was Costochondritis ist. Hab ich so auch noch nie gehört. 



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Gar nicht so wenig bzw. selten:


Aber sonderlich viel nun auch nicht. 

Da ist es in der Tat deutlich wahrscheinlicher, einen unschönen Covid-Verlauf mitsamt Long Covid-Symptomen zu erleiden. Ich hatte zwar die letzten zwei Jahre echt Glück, mir das Gelumpe noch nicht eingefangen zu haben, aber das geringere Risiko von Nebenwirkungen durch die Impfung nehme ich doch eher in Kauf.


----------



## masto-don (28. Januar 2022)

ich bin weder ein befürworter oder gegner der impfung und bin ganz klar der ansicht, man sollte eine kritische meinung zu dem thema genauso akzeptieren, aber ihre vergleiche sind echt schon wieder grenzwertig.


----------



## RoteGarde (28. Januar 2022)

Lasst ihren Charakter in Marvel einfach an einen Virus sterben.

Done !


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Januar 2022)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> Lasst ihren Charakter in Marvel einfach an einen Virus sterben.
> 
> Done !


Es würde zumindest eine gewisse Ironie mitbringen, ich gönne niemanden etwas böses, aber ein fiktiver Char ginge.

Wobei es wohl einige Fans der Vorlage massiv verärgern würde. 🙄


----------



## demolition4k (28. Januar 2022)

unglaublich - werde heute deswegen kaum schlafen können
aber nun im ernst: WAS HAT DAS MIT GAMES ZU TUN?


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Januar 2022)

demolition4k schrieb:


> unglaublich - werde heute deswegen kaum schlafen können
> aber nun im ernst: WAS HAT DAS MIT GAMES ZU TUN?





> Ende Dezember *2015* fusionierte sie mit den Websites der ebenfalls von Computec Media veröffentlichten und 2020 eingestellten Zeitschriften _Widescreen_ und _SFT_. Seitdem finden sich auf _pcgames.de/filme_ sowie _pcgames.de/technik_ aktuelle Kino-, DVD- und Blu-ray-News, Filmkritiken, Trailer und Videos, Technik-News, eigene filmische Beiträge der Redaktion sowie ein wöchentliches Spezial zu ausgewählten Themen.



Quelle: Wikipedia.

Klar soweit? ™Jack Sparrow


----------



## AgentDynamic (28. Januar 2022)

Oha, ein wirklich schwieriges Thema aber sehr interessanter Artikel.
Unterm Strich kann man sagen: Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten.

Einerseits müssen in einer Demokratie auch kontroverse oder arg fragwürdige Standpunkte ausgehalten werden können.
Der Blickwinkel von Menschen wie Ms. Lilly ist zweifelsohne gut gemeint, im Sinne einer Warnung vor zu großer Macht und Einfluss.
Aber dennoch recht obskur, aus medizinischer und aus ethischer Sicht, wie ja im Artikel näher beschrieben.
Sie beansprucht in beiden Feldern eine Kompetenz, die sie schlicht nicht hat.
Hinzu schießt sie gegen die völlig Falschen und aus irrationalen Gründen.
So argumentieren sehr häufig Menschen, die selbst noch nie in totalitären System gelebt haben.

Jemanden deswegen einen Job-Verlust oder ähnliches zu wünschen ist jedoch ein üblicher Reflex welcher ja, strenggenommen, genauso engstirnig ist.
Nicht das solchen Stars das finanziell schmerzen würde, den kleineren Leuten aber schon.
Sowas gießt wiederum erfahrungsgemäß nur noch mehr Öl ins Feuer und man bestätigt die Leute in ihrer Opferrolle, siehe den Fall Carano.
Rhetorisch geschicktes "Debunking" ist da wesentlich hilfreicher.
Das beherrschen nur leider die Wenigsten.

Andererseits zeigen die Erläuterung von Leuten wie Mr. Lilly  eines immer und immer wieder.
Das Internet ist voll davon.
Nämlich ein großes Missverständnis von wissenschaftlicher Forschung, die Arbeitsweise zu diesem Erkenntnisgewinn und das Verständnis der daraus resultierenden Ergebnisse.
Nicht jeder hat die intellektuelle Kapazität um entsprechend komplexe Muster zu erkennen, das nötige Wissen, diese mit so weniger Fehlern wie Möglich zu untersuchen.
Diese Methoden sind nicht fehlerfrei aber das Beste was wir haben, um die Welt um uns herum zu verstehen.
Je mehr Un- oder Halbwissende dazu kommen, umso mehr kommt es dann zu Trugschlüssen.
Man kann noch so viele Beispiele von sich, Kollegen, Freunden, Verwandten und dergleichen aufführen - es bleibt irrelevant und analytisch nicht signifikant genug.
Man kann noch so sehr auf Selbstbestimmung pochen, das nächste (Killer)Virus - interessiert - das - nicht.
Jeder für sich funktionierte in der Evolution hin und wieder mal.
Alle zusammen aber ist offenbar ein Verkaufsschlager, ansonsten würden wir jetzt hier nicht sitzen.

Der Kasus Knaxus  ist nur, das die erwähnten Muster in Form von naturwissenschaftlichen und mathematischen Prozessen  für vielleicht 60-70% der Bevölkerung völlig unverständlich sind.
Und das trotzdem halbwegs nachvollziehbar für diesen Löwenanteil zu kommunizieren ist ungemein schwer.
Die Angst der Menschen wie Ms. Lilly & Co. zeigt sehr gut, das dass noch immer nicht gelingt.
Trotz oder gerade wegen des "The earth is flat and stationary"-Internets (?).

Man kann natürlich jetzt soviel wettern und meckern und mit dem Finger auf die Damen und Herren aus der Pseudo-Opfer-Gruppe XY zeigen.
Erreichen wird man damit allenfalls das Gegenteil.


----------



## AgentDynamic (28. Januar 2022)

demolition4k schrieb:


> unglaublich - werde heute deswegen kaum schlafen können
> aber nun im ernst: WAS HAT DAS MIT GAMES ZU TUN?


Das ist im Prinzip ja biologisches Russisch-Roulette.
Reicht das?


----------



## Dizzmaster (29. Januar 2022)

Ich kann echt nicht glauben was ich hier lese! Was hat so ein Artikel auf PCGAMES! verloren? Es geht hier um Videospiele und nicht darum, dass ein nichtswissender Redakteur hier seine politischen Einsichten äußert. Damit habt ihr euch bei mir total ins Abseits geschossen. Nicht nur permanent billige und auf Clickbait ausgelegte Artikel und massenhaft Werbung sondern jetzt auch politischer Mist.


----------



## Worrel (29. Januar 2022)

Dizzmaster schrieb:


> Ich kann echt nicht glauben was ich hier lese! Was hat so ein Artikel auf PCGAMES! verloren? Es geht hier um Videospiele  ... Nicht nur permanent billige und auf Clickbait ausgelegte Artikel ... sondern jetzt auch politischer Mist.


A: ALLES ist Politik. Brötchen kaufen, Steuern für Unterhaltungsmedien wie Spiele zahlen, Bus fahren,... 

B: Gerade im Bereich Spiele: Wie oft kämpfen wir ingame als selbsternannter "Retter" gegen ein unterdrückendes Regime? Spiele sind hochpolitisch. (Abseits von Spielen mit dem Abstraktionsgrad eines Tetris)
Aleine schon, daß in Spielen in deutlich überhöhtem Maß als Konfkiktlösung gekämpft wird, statt diplomatisch mit Argumentan zu überzeugen, ist ein hochpolitischer Aspekt.

C: Spielemacher, Sänger, Schauspieler, Regisseure & Co sind mitunter Rassisten, Ausbeuter, Nazis, Scientologen oder/und einfach Arschlöcher und als solche verdienen sie es, in der Öffentlichkeit dargestellt zu werden.

D: Wenn mich ein Artikel mit der Überschrift "*Marvel Star Evangeline Lilly prahlt mit der Teilnahme an Impfgegner Demo*" nicht interessiert, klicke ich den nicht an. Fertig.
Das ist ja noch nicht mal ein Clickbait wie "Ihr werdet nicht glauben, welcher Promi sich jetzt als Impfgegner geoutet hat", wo man dann nach dem Anklicken erkennt: "Ach, nur 'ne Schauspielerin" - du kriegst in der anzuklickenden Überschrift ALLE Infos, die du zum Ignorieren dieser News brauchst.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Januar 2022)

Dizzmaster schrieb:


> Ich kann echt nicht glauben was ich hier lese! Was hat so ein Artikel auf PCGAMES! verloren? Es geht hier um Videospiele und nicht darum


Es geht nicht *nur* um Videospiele, das wurde aber schon 100x gesagt inzwischen.
Steht alles ausführlich in dem Thread >> https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/news-abseits-von-gamingthemen.9409722/


----------



## FalloutEffect (29. Januar 2022)

Je mehr ich so einen Schwachsinn wie diese Rede von Kennedy lese, desto mehr bin ich dafür das wir Gedankenkontrolle und eine Herrschaft der Roboter errichten. Einfach nur damit solche Leute erkennen wo der Unterschied ist zwischen dem Blödsinn den sie reden und der wahren Dystopie.


Wenn man dann solche Rede unter dem Schutz der Redefreiheit halten darf, dann wäre es wirklich besser die Redefreiheit für manche einzuschränken... Bestimmt geht es Kennedy aber gut und er wurde noch nicht in ein KZ gebracht, wo er für diese Rede gefoltert wird. Er genießt ja auch aufgrund seines familiären Hintergrund Priviligien die dem normalen Bürger enthalten werden..


----------



## xaan (29. Januar 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob Leute wie sie oder Carano jemals aus diesem Fiebertraum erwachen werden - oder ob sie tatsächlich eines Tages das Zeitliche segnen im festen Glauben, Opfer der Gesellschaft zu sein...


So lange sie nicht selbst betroffen sind (sprich angesteckt werden und dann auf der Intensivstation um den nächsten Atemzug ringen): nein. Diese Menschen offenbahren durch ihr Handeln ihren tiefen Narrzissmus. Zu denen dringt nichts durch außer persönliche Betroffenheit.

Wenn diese Leute *wirklich *daran glauben würden, dass Menschen ganz generell nicht durch Hunger, oder Verwehrung von Bildung, oder Androhung von Obdachlosigkeit zu irgendwelchen Dingen gezwungen werden sollten, dann wären sie in den USA am Dauerdemonstrieren. Für Mindestlöhne, gesetzliche Krankenkassen, für nationale Feiertage an Wahltagen.... Aber sie tun es nicht und offenbahren damit: sie sind hier nur dabei, weil die Impfpflicht sie selbst betrifft. Ansonsten ist ihnen piepegal, wer wozu gezwungen wird, durch Obdachlosigkeit oder Hunger. Und wenn sie ungeimpft und ohne Maske im Supermarkt einkaufen gehen wollen, dann ist das in deren Gedankenwelt ihr gutes Recht - und scheiß auf das Personal an der Kasse, das gar keine Wahl hat auf die Arbeit zu verzichten...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Zu denen dringt nichts durch außer persönliche Betroffenheit.


Die ganz harten Fälle lässt sogar der "Endgegner" eigene Betroffenheit eiskalt. 
Keine Ahnung wie man selbst das noch wegignorieren kann.😵


----------



## -Albinator- (29. Januar 2022)

Dass der lange letzte Kommentar (eines gegen Corona Ungeimpften) plötzlich verschwunden ist, muss man hier jetzt aber nicht gutheißen?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (29. Januar 2022)

Wußtet ihr, dass die Bisamratte gar keine Ratte ist, sondern zur Unterfamilie der Wühlmäuse gehört, in der sie die weltweit größte ist?


----------



## michinebel (29. Januar 2022)

Kann man einer Impfung und einem Impfpflicht kritisch gegenüber stehen, ja klar, aber wieso muss man dann immer so total abdriften.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (29. Januar 2022)

Ja und die Masse aller Saturn-Ringe zusammen ist gerade mal so groß, wie die eines einzigen Asteroiden mit etwa 300 km Durchmesser.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch nie jemanden erlebt, der Quaddeln und Blasen an der Einstichstelle hatte. Musste aber auch erstmal gucken, was Costochondritis ist. Hab ich so auch noch nie gehört.


Ja, auch noch nie von gehört oder gelesen, mein Hausarzt war direkt mit der Kamera dabei und hat schon fast mit hundeartigem Blick darum angefragt das dokumentieren zu können. 
Bei costochondritis-artigen Schmerzen bzw. Kopfschmerzen könnte man sich ja theoretisch noch rausreden, daß da zufällig die Impfung in den gleichen Zeitraum fällt. 
Aber bei so Quddeln/Blasen ist man halt live dabei und kann die Einstichstelle beobachten.
Eine Kontamination der Einstichstelle ist es auch nicht - wäre schon riesen Zufall, daß es dann bei meiner Mutter auch auftrat.
Interessanterweise passierte es nur bei der ersten Impfung, danach bei uns beiden keine weiteren Probleme mit den beiden weiteren Impfungen hinsichtlich Quaddeln/Blasen.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Da ist es in der Tat deutlich wahrscheinlicher, einen unschönen Covid-Verlauf mitsamt Long Covid-Symptomen zu erleiden. Ich hatte zwar die letzten zwei Jahre echt Glück, mir das Gelumpe noch nicht eingefangen zu haben, aber das geringere Risiko von Nebenwirkungen durch die Impfung nehme ich doch eher in Kauf.


Genau deswegen habe ich mich auch weiter geimpft - ich geh hier nämlich von einem Umkehrschluss aus:
Wenn mein Immunsystem schon auf die quasi Bruchteile des Spike-Protein des Coronavirus so reagiert, will ich nicht wissen wie es mir gehen wird, wenn ich ungeimpft das Virus abbekomme.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> A: ALLES ist Politik B: C: D: ...


Warst nicht du das, der mir das hier um die Ohren geschlackert hat, weil ich zu sehr ins Detail ging:


Worrel schrieb:


> Aber man kann ja auch darüber diskutieren, ob der Mond rund ist, oder wegen den ganzen Kratern eben nicht.
> ...


Du Heuchler!


----------



## Gast1649365804 (29. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wenn mein Immunsystem schon auf die quasi Bruchteile des Spike-Protein des Coronavirus so reagiert, will ich nicht wissen wie es mir gehen wird, wenn ich ungeimpft das Virus abbekomme.


Hab es ungeimpft abbekommen. Hat mich in 2 Tagen genau 4 Ibu‘s gekostet, wegen leichter Kopfschmerzen, dann war der Spuk auch schon vorbei.
Naja, kann auch Glück gewesen sein, dass es bei mir quasi keine Symptome gab, obwohl man gerne mal den den Teufel an die Wand gemalt hat, weil ich Typ 1 Diabetiker bin und deshalb als besonders gefährdet gelten sollte, aber da war nix.
Aber deine Nebenwirkungen hab ich auch noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Januar 2022)

Würde Erich Honecker heute noch leben, dann würde er  vermutlich auch denken: "Ach, hätte es zu meiner Zeit doch nur Corona gegeben, dann hätte ich all die Dinge durchziehen können und die Leute hätten mir applaudiert. Dann hätte ich die Mauer als Schutzwall vor dem Virus verkaufen können und alle hätten es mir geglaubt."

Und ich sehe es ähnlich. Wer andere dazu zwingen will, dass sie sich etwas spritzen lassen sollen, was diese gar nicht wollen, der ist für mich auch ein Faschist. Jeder hat das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung und sollte selbst entscheiden dürfen: Will ich das oder will ich das nicht.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Januar 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Würde Erich Honecker heute noch leben, dann würde er  vermutlich auch denken: "Ach, hätte es zu meiner Zeit doch nur Corona gegeben, dann hätte ich all die Dinge durchziehen können und die Leute hätten mir applaudiert. Dann hätte ich die Mauer als Schutzwall vor dem Virus verkaufen können und alle hätten es mir geglaubt."


Beim alten Erich wären die demonstrierenden Corona-Leugner wohl längst massiv niedergeknüppelt worden, notfalls gabs Panzer und Schießbefehl - und am Ende hätte man kein Mucken mehr gehört, weil der harte Kern im guten alten Stasiknast verschwunden wäre.
"Den Sozialismus in seinem Lauf hält weder Ochs noch Corona auf!" 


Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und ich sehe es ähnlich. Wer andere dazu zwingen will, dass sie sich etwas spritzen lassen sollen, was diese gar nicht wollen, der ist für mich auch ein Faschist.


Wer wird denn dazu gezwungen, wäre mir neu daß man die Leute mit vorgehaltener Waffe abholt und auf die Pritsche schnallt.


----------



## MarcHammel (29. Januar 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Würde Erich Honecker heute noch leben, dann würde er  vermutlich auch denken: "Ach, hätte es zu meiner Zeit doch nur Corona gegeben, dann hätte ich all die Dinge durchziehen können und die Leute hätten mir applaudiert. Dann hätte ich die Mauer als Schutzwall vor dem Virus verkaufen können und alle hätten es mir geglaubt."
> 
> Und ich sehe es ähnlich. Wer andere dazu zwingen will, dass sie sich etwas spritzen lassen sollen, was diese gar nicht wollen, der ist für mich auch ein Faschist. Jeder hat das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung und sollte selbst entscheiden dürfen: Will ich das oder will ich das nicht.


Wieso wird hier im Zusammenhang mit der Impfung immer vom "Impfzwang" gesprochen? Es wird niemals einen Impfzwang geben. Es kommt keiner und hält dich mit Gewalt oder sonst wie fest, damit dir jemand was spritzen kann.

Eine Pflicht ist *kein* Zwang. Und auch Selbstbestimmung hat ihre Grenzen. Es gibt zig Beispiele, die unsere Selbstbestimmung (aus guten Gründen) beschneiden. JEDES Grundrecht (außer Artikel 1, GG) wird durch andere Gesetze in einem gewissen Rahmen eingeschränkt. Allen voran unsere Selbstbestimmung. Kleiner Fun Fact: Es gibt auch eine Impfpflicht gegen Masern.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Januar 2022)

Wer hat denn den Kasper weggewischt? Lox? Falls ja: passt schon  Wollte mir grade die Finger zu dem Unfug wund tippen.


----------



## MarcHammel (29. Januar 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wer hat denn den Kasper weggewischt? Lox? Falls ja: passt schon  Wollte mir grade die Finger zu dem Unfug wund tippen.


Und ich war grad dabei, auf seinen Post zu antworten.


----------



## Loosa (29. Januar 2022)

Man kann viel diskutieren, aber irgendwann muss man die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen? 
Und es geht nicht um Ecken. Radikalismus, egal welcher Art, wird hier im Forum nicht toleriert.


----------



## xaan (30. Januar 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Würde Erich Honecker heute noch leben, dann würde er  vermutlich auch denken: "Ach, hätte es zu meiner Zeit doch nur Corona gegeben, dann hätte ich all die Dinge durchziehen können und die Leute hätten mir applaudiert. Dann hätte ich die Mauer als Schutzwall vor dem Virus verkaufen können und alle hätten es mir geglaubt."
> 
> Und ich sehe es ähnlich. Wer andere dazu zwingen will, dass sie sich etwas spritzen lassen sollen, was diese gar nicht wollen, der ist für mich auch ein Faschist. Jeder hat das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung und sollte selbst entscheiden dürfen: Will ich das oder will ich das nicht.


Was hätte Honnecker denn überhaupt noch durchziehen wollen, was er nicht sowieso schon konnte und auch getan hat? Wofür hätte er noch einen Vorwand wie Corona gebraucht, was nicht schon mit den bereits vorhanden Vorwänden möglich gewesen wäre? Impfpflicht jedenfalls war in der DDR existent und wurde als völlig normal und selbstverständlich wahrgenommen.

BTW: keiner der vorliegenden Impfpflichtvorschläge - inklusive dem aus den USA - sieht vor, dass dich die Behörden abholen und mit gewalt Spritzen. Wer sich nicht impfen lassen möchte, der hat selbstverständlich ein Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Sache ist nur: ... alle Anderen haben dieses Recht auch. Und leider ist es nun mal Fakt, dass Ungeimpfte das RIsiko nicht allein tragen. Sie sind auch ein RIsiko für alle Anderen, mit denen Sie in Kontakt kommen. Auch für Gemimpfte, denn keine Impfung hat jemals einen Schutz von 100%. Durchbrüche sind immer möglich.

Es stellt sich also Frage, warum ausgerechnet die Gruppe der Impfmuffel hier ihr Recht bekommen sollten und damit automatisch alle Anderen nicht. Weil sie am lautsten mit dem Fuß aufstampfen? Und was ist z.B. mit Kassierern im Supermarkt, die jeden Tag hunderten Menschen ausgesetzt ist? Wie genau dürfen die sich vor Ungeimpften schützen? Was ist mit pflegebedürftigen Menschen, die keine Wahl haben als auf Pfleger angewiesen zu sein? WIe können die sich vor impunwilligen Pflegern schützen? Was ist mit Pendlern, die keine Wahl haben als sich jeden Tag in einen rammelvollen Zug zu setzen? WIe dürfen die sich vor ungeimpften Fahrgästen schützen? Die am besten auch noch die Maske nur halb aufsetzen, schön die Nase frei lassen, aus Trotz und voller Blödheit?...


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Was hätte Honnecker denn überhaupt noch durchziehen wollen, was er nicht sowieso schon konnte und auch getan hat? Wofür hätte er noch einen Vorwand wie Corona gebraucht, was nicht schon mit den bereits vorhanden Vorwänden möglich gewesen wäre? Impfpflicht jedenfalls war in der DDR existent und wurde als völlig normal und selbstverständlich wahrgenommen.
> 
> BTW: keiner der vorliegenden Impfpflichtvorschläge - inklusive dem aus den USA - sieht vor, dass dich die Behörden abholen und mit gewalt Spritzen. Wer sich nicht impfen lassen möchte, der hat selbstverständlich ein Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Sache ist nur: ... alle Anderen haben dieses Recht auch. Und leider ist es nun mal Fakt, dass Ungeimpfte das RIsiko nicht allein tragen. Sie sind auch ein RIsiko für alle Anderen, mit denen Sie in Kontakt kommen. Auch für Gemimpfte, denn keine Impfung hat jemals einen Schutz von 100%. Durchbrüche sind immer möglich.
> 
> Es stellt sich also Frage, warum ausgerechnet die Gruppe der Impfmuffel hier ihr Recht bekommen sollten und damit automatisch alle Anderen nicht. Weil sie am lautsten mit dem Fuß aufstampfen? Und was ist z.B. mit Kassierern im Supermarkt, die jeden Tag hunderten Menschen ausgesetzt ist? Wie genau dürfen die sich vor Ungeimpften schützen? Was ist mit pflegebedürftigen Menschen, die keine Wahl haben als auf Pfleger angewiesen zu sein? WIe können die sich vor impunwilligen Pflegern schützen? Was ist mit Pendlern, die keine Wahl haben als sich jeden Tag in einen rammelvollen Zug zu setzen? WIe dürfen die sich vor ungeimpften Fahrgästen schützen? Die am besten auch noch die Maske nur halb aufsetzen, schön die Nase frei lassen, aus Trotz und voller Blödheit?...


Das würde unter der Annahme funktionieren, indem alle Umgeimpften sich automatisch infizieren und alle Geimpften automatisch den vollen Schutz, sowohl gegen Infektion, als auch gegen eine Weitergabe und gegen schwere Verläufe hätten. Beides ist nicht der Fall.
So bleibt die Frage, was genau soll man machen? Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Zahl der Impfwilligen signifikant erhöhen wird, auch nicht bei einer Impfpflicht. Vielleicht ein paar, aber keine ausschlaggebende Zahl. Dazu wäre längst Zeit gewesen. Gleichzeitig kann aber auch die Wirtschaft nicht auf den Teil der Umgeimpften verzichten, wenn z.B diese dann nicht mehr zur Arbeit gehen dürften. 
In großen Unternehmen funktioniert das noch ganz gut, mit den täglichen Testungen und dem Controlling.
Aber ich will auch mal sagen, aus eigener Erfahrung, wie es in vielen kleineren Unternehmen abgeht. Da testen sich die Angestellten gegenseitig, bzw. tun es nicht mehr und ein und derselbe Selbsttest wird 14 Tage lang aus der Hosentasche geholt. Papier ist geduldig, sehr geduldig. Wenn der Chef selbst ein Impfgegner ist….na mehr muss man wohl nicht sagen. Ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil hat sich irgendwo einen Impfpass geholt, teils mit freundlicher Unterstützung des Chefs…nichts leichter als das, wenn man es will. Das ist leider auch Realität.
Außerdem verlieren derzeit mehr Menschen ihren Impfstatus, als neue hinzukommen. Diese Zahlen werden aber nicht täglich veröffentlicht, also dass wir in Wahrheit rückläufige Zahlen haben.
Eine allgemeine Impfpflicht durchzusetzen wird schwierig, halte es für nicht durchführbar und auch für nicht umsetzbar. Es dreht sich auch bei vielen Menschen nicht alles nur noch um dieses eine Thema. Viele haben ganz andere Sorgen, auch hervorgerufen durch diverse Maßnahmen. Ich sage bewußt durch die Maßnahmen, nicht durch Corona selbst. Dazu kommt ein großer Vertrauensverlust in die Politik und deren Entscheidungsträger, sowie in weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung, auf allen Ebenen, eine verbreitete kognitive Dissonanz. Keiner weicht auch nur einen Millimeter von seiner Meinung ab und andere Auffassungen werden sofort als Angriff betrachtet. 
Mir persönlich ist es egal, ob jemand geimpft ist oder nicht, sich impfen lässt oder nicht, es ablehnt oder befürwortet. In meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis sind zum Glück bisher nur Menschen, die das genauso handhaben. Solche Debatten wir hier gerade, gibt es deshalb dort nicht. Und das ist gut so.


----------



## xaan (30. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Das würde unter der Annahme funktionieren, indem alle Umgeimpften sich automatisch infizieren und alle Geimpften automatisch den vollen Schutz, sowohl gegen Infektion, als auch gegen eine Weitergabe und gegen schwere Verläufe hätten. Beides ist nicht der Fall.
> So bleibt die Frage, was genau soll man machen?


Wenn der Impfschutz 100% wäre, würde sich die Frage ohnehin nicht stellen. Denn dann bestände ja kein Restrisiko selbst für Geimpfte. Das Ding ist einfach, dass ungeimpfte Menschen eine Infektion nicht vermeiden können -allerspätestens wenn wir mal irgendwann in ferner Zukunft die Maskenpflicht aufheben und keine Isolation und Quarantäne mehr haben wollen. Und sobald sie sich anstecken, sind sie eben auch ein Risiko für alle, mit denen sie kontakt haben.

Nun beseitigt eine Impfpflicht das Problem auch nicht zu 100%, aber sie trägt dazu bei, dass das Risiko weiter sinkt und dass wir irgendwann vielleicht doch mal wieder ohne Maske und Impfnachweis und hastenichtgesehen in Restaurants und auf Konzerte und in Fußballstadien gehen können. Wir wollen ja irgendwann auch mal wieder zur Normalität zurückkehren und nicht auf Ewig ein Maskenland bleiben, nur weil ein paar Impfunwillige Egoisten das Risiko zu stark nach oben treiben.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn der Impfschutz 100% wäre, würde sich die Frage ohnehin nicht stellen. Denn dann bestände ja kein Restrisiko selbst für Geimpfte. Das Ding ist einfach, dass ungeimpfte Menschen eine Infektion nicht vermeiden können -allerspätestens wenn wir mal irgendwann in ferner Zukunft die Maskenpflicht aufheben und keine Isolation und Quarantäne mehr haben wollen. Und sobald sie sich anstecken, sind sie eben auch ein Risiko für alle, mit denen sie kontakt haben.
> 
> Nun beseitigt eine Impfpflicht das Problem auch nicht zu 100%, aber sie trägt dazu bei, dass das Risiko weiter sinkt und dass wir irgendwann vielleicht doch mal wieder ohne Maske und Impfnachweis und hastenichtgesehen in Restaurants und auf Konzerte und in Fußballstadien gehen können. Wir wollen ja irgendwann auch mal wieder zur Normalität zurückkehren und nicht auf Ewig ein Maskenland bleiben, nur weil ein paar Impfunwillige Egoisten das Risiko zu stark nach oben treiben.


Tja, das ist die Frage. Nach derzeitigem Stand tragen bei Omikron Geimpfte wie Ungeimpfte gleichermaßen zur Verbreitung bei. Aufgrund mangelnder Tests sogar mehr. 
Unter getesteten Umgeimpften muss man sich ja sicherer fühlen, als unter nicht getesteten Geimpften.
Eine Impfung wird das Problem nicht aus der Welt schaffen.
Ich persönlich plädiere für Öffnungen, wie es etliche andere Länder auch machen. Die offiziellen Zahlen sind eh viel zu niedrig. In Wahrheit liegen sie wahrscheinlich 3-5 Mal höher. 
Es ist doch längst völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen und nicht mehr kontrollierbar. Andere Möglichkeit sehe ich persönlich nicht.
Die Leute sollten ins Stadion, in die Clubs, ins Lokal. Das tun sie doch sowieso schon sinngemäß, nämlich ganz privat. Da kontrolliert niemand, da gibts kaum Regeln und interessiert sowieso die wenigsten.
Es wird mMn nur mit der sogenannten Durchseuchung funktionieren oder gibt es einen Plan, wie man alle 4 bis 6 Monate die ganze Welt be-impfen soll? Keine Chance.


----------



## xaan (30. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Tja, das ist die Frage. Nach derzeitigem Stand tragen bei Omikron Geimpfte wie Ungeimpfte gleichermaßen zur Verbreitung bei. Aufgrund mangelnder Tests sogar mehr.


Omikron steht da so ein bisschen neben. Geimpfte und Genesene mit Alpha oder Delta können sich mit Omikron anstecken weil die Antikörper dagegen nicht helfen. Aber umgekehrt gilt das auch. Wer eine Omikron-Infektion überstanden hat, ist immer noch anfällig für Alpha und Delta. Die Impfung bleibt daher wichtig.

Zumal die existierende Impfung bei Omikron zumindest noch recht gut gegen schwere Verläufe schützt. Das entlastet die Krankenhäuser weil weniger Leute in der Intensivstation beatmet werden müssen, es entlastet die Krankenkassen und die Wirtschaft weil weniger Leute ausfallen, deren Ausfall Geld kostet, es entlastet die Kollegen die den Aufall durch eigene Mehrarbeit kompensieren müssen und bringt uns daher näher an das Ziel, die Coronamaßnahmen irgendwann ein mal abschaffen zu können.


----------



## ichmusssagen (30. Januar 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Würde Erich Honecker heute noch leben, dann würde er  vermutlich auch denken: "Ach, hätte es zu meiner Zeit doch nur Corona gegeben, dann hätte ich all die Dinge durchziehen können und die Leute hätten mir applaudiert. Dann hätte ich die Mauer als Schutzwall vor dem Virus verkaufen können und alle hätten es mir geglaubt."
> 
> Und ich sehe es ähnlich. Wer andere dazu zwingen will, dass sie sich etwas spritzen lassen sollen, was diese gar nicht wollen, der ist für mich auch ein Faschist. Jeder hat das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung und sollte selbst entscheiden dürfen: Will ich das oder will ich das nicht.



Ist ja ganz schön durcheinander, diese Schwurbelei. 
Die Faschisten sind die, die auf Querdenkerdemos mitlaufen. Die Diktatur der DDR beruhte auf einer anderen Ideologie. 

Faschistoid ist dagegen der gedanke, dass Menschen mit schwächerem Immunystem sich von der Gesellschaft absondern sollen, um sich selbst zu schützen, weil die Gesellschaft nicht zu deren Schutz bereit ist. Noch faschistoider ist die Idee, dass Menschen, die eine Operation benötigen, dann halt Pech haben, wenn es zu viele Covidpatienten gibt.

Der häufigste Grund, sich nicht impfen zu lassen, dürfte Angst sein. Da die ängstlichen Personen dies jedoch ungerne zugeben, denken sie sich was anderes aus.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Omikron steht da so ein bisschen neben. Geimpfte und Genesene mit Alpha oder Delta können sich mit Omikron anstecken weil die Antikörper dagegen nicht helfen. Aber umgekehrt gilt das auch. Wer eine Omikron-Infektion überstanden hat, ist immer noch anfällig für Alpha und Delta. Die Impfung bleibt daher wichtig.
> 
> Zumal die existierende Impfung bei Omikron zumindest noch recht gut gegen schwere Verläufe schützt. Das entlastet die Krankenhäuser weil weniger Leute in der Intensivstation beatmet werden müssen, es entlastet die Krankenkassen und die Wirtschaft weil weniger Leute ausfallen, deren Ausfall Geld kostet, es entlastet die Kollegen die den Aufall durch eigene Mehrarbeit kompensieren müssen und bringt uns daher näher an das Ziel, die Coronamaßnahmen irgendwann ein mal abschaffen zu können.


Da bin ich der gleichen Ansicht, na klar.
Doch die Realität ist eine andere. Wie gesagt, es ist längst aus dem Ruder gelaufen und völlig außer Kontrolle.
Deshalb nochmal die Frage, wie ist der Plan, künftig alle 4 bis 6 Monate die ganze Welt zu impfen? Denn selbst wenn wir hier dieses (für mich völlig unrealistische Ziel) erreichen, was ist mit dem Rest der Welt? Wir sind hier nicht alleine. Was also soll die Perspektive sein, bzw. die Alternative? Immer wieder neue Impfstoffe gegen immer wieder neue Varianten? 
Schotten wir uns gegenüber anderen ab und leben in unserer eigenen Blase? Geht nicht. Nicht in einer globalisierten Welt. 
Die Infektionszahlen gingen auch schon vor Omikron trotz Impfungen deutlich nach oben.
Die Politik selber hat auch einiges zu verantworten, indem sie entweder gar nicht oder oft falsch gehandelt hat. Nicht an allem sind Impfgegner schuld.
Und mittlerweile sprechen sich auch etliche seriöse Wissenschaftler, auch Teile des RKI und des Beraterstabes der Bundesregierung auch für eine Durchseuchung aus, weil man erkannt hat, dass dies möglicherweise der effektivste Weg ist, die sogenannte Grund-Immunität zu erreichen. Das birgt ein Risiko, ja. Bisher liegt das Durchschnittsalter aller Covid-Toten in Deutschland bei ca. 84 Jahren, also sogar noch über der allgemeinen Lebenserwartung.
Mancher könnte somit fragen, ja wo ist jetzt das Problem? Darf heute nicht mehr gestorben werden? Oder wird das Thema Tod allgemein heute in einem Maße gesellschaftlich ausgeblendet, so dass allein der Grundgedanke daran, den Menschen große Angst bereitet.
Diese Fragen wurden letztens aufgeworfen in einer philosophischen Runde im ZDF…war sehr interessant.  Genau wie das mit der kognitiven Dissonanz, also der Pauschalangriff auf alles, was nicht der eigenen Denke entspricht, aus Angst, der andere könnte recht haben und somit das eigene Weltbild in Gefahr sein und der Unwille zugeben zu müssen, dass man einem Irrglauben erlegen war. Wie gesagt, war eine äußerst interessante Runde.


----------



## ichmusssagen (30. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Und mittlerweile sprechen sich auch etliche seriöse Wissenschaftler, auch Teile des RKI und des Beraterstabes der Bundesregierung auch für eine Durchseuchung aus, weil man erkannt hat, dass dies möglicherweise der effektivste Weg ist, die sogenannte Grund-Immunität zu erreichen.



Die Experten sprechen sich für eine Durchseuchung nach Durchimpfung aus, quasi als Extrabooster. Drosten nennt Omikron da eine Chance, weil Omikron leichtere Verläufe verursacht. 
Das ist aber zunächst nur eine Hoffnung. Die Immunisierung durch eine Infektion hält nicht lang und vor allem kaum, bei neuen Mutationen. Es sieht insgesamt also alles andere als gut aus. Vielleicht müssen wir uns auch eingestehen, dass es einfach keinen leichten Weg aus der Krise gibt.


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Deshalb nochmal die Frage, wie ist der Plan, künftig alle 4 bis 6 Monate die ganze Welt zu impfen?


Wie soll denn der Plan sein?
Wer soll denn so allwissend sein, daß er den kompletten weiteren Verlauf der Pandemie vorhersagen kann? (inklusive sämtlicher Veranstaltungen von Hirnverweigerern wie Coronaparties oder gar Corona im Internet zu kaufen, um die Infektion dann hinter sich zu haben und natürlich auch inklusive sämtlicher anderer Veränderungen zB durch den Klimawandel)

Wir sind in einer aktuell laufenden Pandemie, wissen nicht, welche Variante Mutation sich in 3, 6, 12 Monaten ergeben wird. Vielleicht war Omikron die letzte relevante Mutation, vielleicht war das Ganze bisherige nur ein Vorgeplänkel und ab Mutation Zeta ist Corona über 10m Luftweg übertragbar und zu 80% tödlich innerhalb von 72 Stunden nach Infektion.
Wie realistisch so ein Szenario ist, kann natürlich nur ein Fachmann sagen.
Aber selbst Fachkräfte können ihre Vorhersagen nur auf bisherigen Daten erstellen. Ist eine neue Mutation da, muß diese erst mal in zig Datensätzen erfasst werden, bevor man dazu eine sinnvolle Aussage treffen kann.

Und da ist eben eine sinnvolle Aussage, daß schwere Verläufe momentan am wirkungsvollsten mit 2x Impfen + Booster verhindert werden.
Wie oft das dann in Zukunft sein wird, hängt von der Weiterentwicklung des Impfstoffs und der Mutationen ab.

Und natürlich sollte der aktuelle Impfstoff idealerweise global verfügbar sein.


General-Lee schrieb:


> Die Infektionszahlen gingen auch schon vor Omikron trotz Impfungen deutlich nach oben.


Was eben zeigt, daß der Impfschutz nicht solange anhält, wie bisher prognostiziert.
Daher: Booster.


General-Lee schrieb:


> Und mittlerweile sprechen sich auch etliche seriöse Wissenschaftler, auch Teile des RKI und des Beraterstabes der Bundesregierung auch für eine Durchseuchung aus, weil man erkannt hat, dass dies möglicherweise der effektivste Weg ist, die sogenannte Grund-Immunität zu erreichen.


Wenn das so ist, gibt es wohl neue Daten, die eine Neu-Orientierung bei den Maßnahmen sinnvoll machen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, daß irgendwer recht hat und das endlich eingesehen wurde oder was auch immer man daraus für ein Narrativ erdenken könnte.


General-Lee schrieb:


> ...wo ist jetzt das Problem? Darf heute nicht mehr gestorben werden? Oder wird das Thema Tod allgemein heute in einem Maße gesellschaftlich ausgeblendet, so dass allein der Grundgedanke daran, den Menschen große Angst bereitet.


Was ist das denn für eine Argumentation?
_Komm, wir schmeißen das komplette Gesundheitssystem weg - Freiheit für die Sterbenden, Kranken und Schwachen!
Also Freiheit vom einengenden Zustand des Lebendig-seins..._


----------



## NoCensorship (30. Januar 2022)

Coronaviren sind schon heftige Erkältungsviren.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Argumentation?
> _Komm, wir schmeißen das komplette Gesundheitssystem weg - Freiheit für die Sterbenden, Kranken und Schwachen!
> Also Freiheit vom einengenden Zustand des Lebendig-seins..._


Das ist nicht das, was ich gesagt habe.
Wir lassen zu, dass Alkohol und Zigaretten verheerende Gesundheitsschäden anrichten, aber machen sogar noch Werbung dafür.
Wir lassen zu, dass diemLebensmittelundustrie uns langsam aber sicher vergiftet. Wir lassen zu, dass Kinder mit Zucker überhäuft werden und später unter Diabetes leiden, was eneorme Schäden und Folgeschäden verursacht. Auch das hat mittlerweile epidemische Ausmaße. Fast jeder 8. Mensch in Deutschland ist Diabetiker. All das und so vieles weiteres lassen wir zu. Der Unterschied…damit lässt sich ganz gut Geld verdienen.
Was mich daran stört, ist die Doppelmoral, an die an den Tag gelegt wird.
Natürlich brauchts immer einen Schuldigen. Somit hat man natürlich dankbare Opfer, wobei manches Züge einer Hexenjagd hat und wir wissen ja, bei keiner Hexenjagd ging es wirklich um Hexen…
Ich schlage mich auf keine der Seiten, sondern bilde mir mein eigenes Bild. Die komplette Leugnung des Virus (denn ich hatte es) finde ich genauso befremdlich, wie die oft gnadenlos selbsterhöhte Darstellung von so manchen Geimpften.
Die Spaltung schreitet jedenfalls immer weiter voran, aber vielleicht ist das ja auch alles gewollt, wer weiß?


----------



## xaan (30. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Da bin ich der gleichen Ansicht, na klar.
> Doch die Realität ist eine andere. Wie gesagt, es ist längst aus dem Ruder gelaufen und völlig außer Kontrolle.
> Deshalb nochmal die Frage, wie ist der Plan, künftig alle 4 bis 6 Monate die ganze Welt zu impfen? Denn selbst wenn wir hier dieses (für mich völlig unrealistische Ziel) erreichen, was ist mit dem Rest der Welt? Wir sind hier nicht alleine. Was also soll die Perspektive sein, bzw. die Alternative? Immer wieder neue Impfstoffe gegen immer wieder neue Varianten?



So lange Corona existiert werden wir uns damit arrangieren müssen. Das Virus verhandelt nicht. Es ist einfach da, wie eine Naturkatastrophe. Es lässt sich nicht bestechen mit _"komm, jetzt haben wir genug getan, jetzt lass mal wieder gut sein"_. Wenn wir aufhören uns zu schützen, macht das Virus einfach stur das, was ein Virus halt so macht. Leute infizieren, sich weiter verbreiten, mutieren.

Mag sein, dass die Forschung in Zukunft eine Behandlungsmethode findet, die man unkompliziert als Pille verabreichen kann oder was auch immer. Aber momentan gibt es zum Impfen keine Alternativen. Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn wir auf absehbare Zeit mal wieder Maskenfrei sein wollen. Die Alternativen dazu sind: a)  auf ewig maske tragen und ungeimpfte dürfen nicht in Restaurants oder auf andere Veranstaltungen oder b) einfach nichts tun und jeden Tag mit dem Risiko leben, nicht nur sich selbst zu infizieren sondern die Infektion auch an andere Menschen, wie z.B. die eigenen Großeltern, weiterzugeben. Und bei Option b) stellt sich dann auch die Frage, wie lange wir das durchhalten können, bevor unsere Krankenhäuser aufgeben weil das medizinische Personal völlig ausgebrannt ist und keiner mehr die Kosten sowohl für das Gesundheitssystem als auch die WIrtschaft zu tragen vermag.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> So lange Corona existiert werden wir uns damit arrangieren müssen. Das Virus verhandelt nicht. Es ist einfach da, wie eine Naturkatastrophe. Es lässt sich nicht bestechen mit _"komm, jetzt haben wir genug getan, jetzt lass mal wieder gut sein"_. Wenn wir aufhören uns zu schützen, macht das Virus einfach stur das, was ein Virus halt so macht. Leute infizieren, sich weiter verbreiten, mutieren.
> 
> Mag sein, dass die Forschung in Zukunft eine Behandlungsmethode findet, die man unkompliziert als Pille verabreichen kann oder was auch immer. Aber momentan gibt es zum Impfen keine Alternativen. Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn wir auf absehbare Zeit mal wieder Maskenfrei sein wollen. Die Alternativen dazu sind: a)  auf ewig maske tragen und ungeimpfte dürfen nicht in Restaurants oder auf andere Veranstaltungen oder b) einfach nichts tun und jeden Tag mit dem Risiko leben, nicht nur sich selbst zu infizieren sondern die Infektion auch an andere Menschen, wie z.B. die eigenen Großeltern, weiterzugeben. Und bei Option b) stellt sich dann auch die Frage, wie lange wir das durchhalten können, bevor unsere Krankenhäuser aufgeben weil das medizinische Personal völlig ausgebrannt ist und keiner mehr die Kosten sowohl für das Gesundheitssystem als auch die WIrtschaft zu tragen vermag.


Der Ansicht bin ich eben nicht. Auch Geimpfte können es genauso weitergeben…auch an Großeltern. Von diesem Totschlag-Angst-Szenario Großeltern halte ich außerdem nichts.
Die können sich genauso bei ihren geimpften Enkeln anstecken, sogar noch wahrscheinlicher, weil die in aller Regel sich nicht mehr testen lassen.
Das hatten wir doch alles schon. Es gibt Länder mit 99,7 % Impfquote und Inzidenzen von 4-5 Tausend. Das kann nicht mehr mit 0,3 Prozent Ungeimpften erklärt werden. Also was stimmt da nicht?
Nein, die Politik hat sich mit ihren Maßnahmen selbst in diese Lage gebracht und ich habe schon vor 2 Jahren die Frage gestellt, wie die aus der Nummer wieder rauskommen wollen.
Ich beobachte neugierig, wie es jetzt und in naher Zukunft in den Ländern wird, die jetzt öffnen, Maßnahmen beenden und auch der Gesundheitspass keine Rolle mehr spielt.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass das klappt. Für mich derzeit die plausibelste Ausstiegsvariante.


----------



## xaan (30. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Der Ansicht bin ich eben nicht. Auch Geimpfte können es genauso weitergeben…auch an Großeltern. Von diesem Totschlag-Angst-Szenario Großeltern halte ich außerdem nichts.


Das ist grundsätzlich richtig, aber lässt einen Teil der Wahrheit weg und damit irreführend.

Geimpfte haben eine wesentlich(!) geringere Chance eine Infektion weiter zu geben, da ihre Immunreaktion ja die Virenlast im Körper senkt. Selbst bei einer Durchbruchinfektion - welche ja auch schon eher eine geringe Chance hat aufzutreten. Selbst wenn es doch mal dazu kommt, dass ein Geimpfter die Infektion weiter gibt, ist die Ansteckungskette wesentlich kürzer, weil alle an die er es weitergeben könnte ja idealerweise auch geimpft sind.

_"Auch Geimpfte können ansteckend sein"_ ist ein schönes Beispiel für Lügen mit Halbwahrheiten, einfach durch Weglassen von ganz wichtigen Informationen. Leute, fallt doch bitte nicht auf diese Tricks der Impfmuffel herein. Das ist so transparent, dass ein es Blinder mit Holzstock durchschauen kann.



General-Lee schrieb:


> Das hatten wir doch alles schon. Es gibt Länder mit 99,7 % Impfquote und Inzidenzen von 4-5 Tausend. Das kann nicht mehr mit 0,3 Prozent Ungeimpften erklärt werden. Also was stimmt da nicht?



Sorry, dass ich das erst jetzt nach schiebe. Wir hatten ja oben schon festgestellt, dass die Impfung gegen Alpha, die auch ganz gut gegen Delta hilft, nicht so wirklich toll vor einer Ansteckung durch Omikron schützt. Und was grassiert gerade ganz stark? Richtig. Omikron.

Die Impfung hilft allerdings trotzdem gut gegen schwere Verläufe. Zumal Omikron selbst ja scheinbar auch weniger tödlich ist. Das führt zu hohen Inzidenzen, aber ist weniger schlimm als wenn uns das selbe mit Alpha oder Delta passiert.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> _"Auch Geimpfte können ansteckend sein"_ ist ein schönes Beispiel für Lügen mit Halbwahrheiten, einfach durch Weglassen von ganz wichtigen Informationen. Leute, fallt doch bitte nicht auf diese Tricks der Impfmuffel herein.


Wobei sie damit im Kern als einige der wenigen Aussagen auch recht haben.
Egal ob die Wahrscheinlichkeit um einen ein- oder zweistelligen Faktor gesenkt ist, man kann andere damit anstecken.

Obendrauf kommt dann natürlich auch die deutlich geringere Last der Virenabgabe, macht den Satz nicht falsch, aber wenn man da mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten anstelle vom generellen "kann" arbeiten würde relativiert sich das natürlich. 🤨

Ich bin ziemlich optimistisch das man bis zum Herbst einen weitgehend "finalen" Booster hat, der (keine neue extremere Mutation vorausgesetzt) dann wirklich die Effekte soweit senkt das dann eine Restdurchseuchung mit akzeptabelen Risiko ermöglicht.😉


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Das ist grundsätzlich richtig, aber lässt einen Teil der Wahrheit weg und damit irreführend.
> 
> Geimpfte haben eine wesentlich(!) geringere Chance eine Infektion weiter zu geben, da ihre Immunreaktion ja die Virenlast im Körper senkt. Selbst bei einer Durchbruchinfektion - welche ja auch schon eher eine geringe Chance hat aufzutreten. Selbst wenn es doch mal dazu kommt, dass ein Geimpfter die Infektion weiter gibt, ist die Ansteckungskette wesentlich kürzer, weil alle an die er es weitergeben könnte ja idealerweise auch geimpft sind.
> 
> _"Auch Geimpfte können ansteckend sein"_ ist ein schönes Beispiel für Lügen mit Halbwahrheiten, einfach durch Weglassen von ganz wichtigen Informationen. Leute, fallt doch bitte nicht auf diese Tricks der Impfmuffel herein. Das ist so transparent, dass ein es Blinder mit Holzstock durchschauen kann.


Aber auch Blinde sollten erkennen, dass nicht alles, was uns öffentlich präsentiert wird, zutreffend ist. Ich habe erhebliche Zweifel an so mancher Meldung und dem, was uns als „Wahrheit“ verkauft wird.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich leugne das Virus nicht, ich stelle mich nur nicht auf irgendeine Seite.
Ich habe jetzt 2 Mal eine Infektion gehabt. Das erste Mal ungeimpft, also ungeschützt, mit schwerem Verlauf rechnend. Ergebnis war, dass ich knapp 2 Tage leichte Kopfschmerzen hatte, die ich sowieso häufiger habe, aber das wars dann. Genesen also, danach fristgerechte Boosterung. Prima.
Zweite Infektion, trotz Boosterung mit ziemlich heftigen Symptomen im Vergleich. Meine Frau, gar nicht geimpft hatte in der ganzen Zeit gar nichts. Alles nur Zufall?


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das, was ich gesagt habe.


Wenn du die Frage _"Darf heute nicht mehr gestorben werden?" _ernst meinst, ist das GENAU das, was du sagst.

Oder ist das jetzt diese Doppelmoral, die du kurz darauf kritisierst?
Wer von Coronapatienten, Aids-Kranken, Blinddarm-Entzündeten, Diabetikern, ... soll denn deiner Meinung nach "sterben dürfen" und wer nicht? und warum der Unterschied ?


General-Lee schrieb:


> Wir lassen zu, dass Alkohol und Zigaretten verheerende Gesundheitsschäden anrichten, aber machen sogar noch Werbung dafür.
> Wir lassen zu, dass die Lebensmittelundustrie uns langsam aber sicher vergiftet. Wir lassen zu, dass Kinder mit Zucker überhäuft werden und später unter Diabetes leiden, was eneorme Schäden und Folgeschäden verursacht. Auch das hat mittlerweile epidemische Ausmaße. Fast jeder 8. Mensch in Deutschland ist Diabetiker. All das und so vieles weiteres lassen wir zu. Der Unterschied…damit lässt sich ganz gut Geld verdienen.


A: "Wir" sind in diesem Kontext wir als Gesellschaft.
B: "Wir", die wir unsere Meinung hier schreiben, sind Individuen mit einer eigenen Vorstellung davon, was sinnvoll wäre.

"Wir" (A) haben das Problem, daß Lobbyismus viel zu viel Platz einnimmt.
Lobbyismus mit Millionen-Spenden ist meiner Meinung nach prinzipiell demokratiefeindlich.

"Wir" (B)  haben durchaus die Schädlichkeit erkannt und verzichten freiwillig darauf.
"Wir" (A) bzw: Entscheidungsträger kriegen von Lobbyisten aber die Ohren vollgeheult, daß dann ja Arbeitsplätze wegfallen würden.

Und auch, wenn "Wir" (A) im Supermarkt lauter Fertiggerichte kaufen können, mit denen das Essen in 10 Minuten auf dem Tisch steht, können "wir" (B) uns auch jederzeit selbst aus Rohwaren gesundes Essen zubereiten.
PS: Es muß nicht jeden Tag Fleisch sein.


General-Lee schrieb:


> Was mich daran stört, ist die Doppelmoral, an die an den Tag gelegt wird.


Das ist keine "Doppelmoral", das ist ein Unterschied zwischen persönlicher Einstellung und gesetzlichen Vorgaben.

Und ja, da gibt es massiven Platz nach oben.


General-Lee schrieb:


> Die Spaltung schreitet jedenfalls immer weiter voran, aber vielleicht ist das ja auch alles gewollt, wer weiß?


Putin likes this ♥


General-Lee schrieb:


> Alles nur Zufall?


Wieso nicht?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Putin likes this ♥


Gehts auch ohne Plattitüden? Lass das Thema bitte da raus, denn damit wirfst du auch Sachen durcheinander, die du so gerne woanders kritisierst.


Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?


Wenns in die Argumentation passt, tja, warum nicht?


----------



## xaan (30. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt 2 Mal eine Infektion gehabt. Das erste Mal ungeimpft, also ungeschützt, mit schwerem Verlauf rechnend. Ergebnis war, dass ich knapp 2 Tage leichte Kopfschmerzen hatte, die ich sowieso häufiger habe, aber das wars dann. Genesen also, danach fristgerechte Boosterung. Prima.
> Zweite Infektion, trotz Boosterung mit ziemlich heftigen Symptomen im Vergleich. Meine Frau, gar nicht geimpft hatte in der ganzen Zeit gar nichts. Alles nur Zufall?


Das ist schön für dich und deine Frau, dass ihr das beide so gut überstanden habt. Aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: glaubst du, die Berichte über die Covid-Toten seien alle erfunden? Die Berichte über Menschen, die an Long-Covid leiden seien erfunden? Die berichte über überlastetes Personal in Krankenhäusern seien erfunden? Die Diskussionen um Triage nur Show? Und das nicht nur hier in Deutschland, sondern überall in der Welt? Von Italien über Südamerika bis Indien?

Willst du ernsthaft behaupten, alle Ärtze, alle Krankenhäuser, alle Medien überall auf der Welt hätten sich verschworen, uns allen die Unwahrheit zu berichten im uns ein falsches Bild der Realität glauben zu lassen?

Qui Bono? Wer profitiert davon? Wir sind hier ganz hart an der Grenze zum Verschwörungs-Lalaland.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Das ist schön für dich und deine Frau, dass ihr das beide so gut überstanden habt. Aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: glaubst du, die Berichte über die Covid-Toten seien alle erfunden? Die Berichte über Menschen, die an Long-Covid leiden seien erfunden? Die berichte über überlastetes Personal in Krankenhäusern seien erfunden? Die Diskussionen um Triage nur Show? Und das nicht nur hier in Deutschland, sondern überall in der Welt? Von Italien über Brasilien bis Indien?
> 
> Willst du ernsthaft behaupten, alle Ärtze, alle Krankenhäuser, alle Medien überall auf der Welt hätten sich verschworen, uns allen die Unwahrheit zu berichten im uns ein falsches Bild der Realität glauben zu lassen?
> 
> Qui Bono? Wer profitiert davon? Wir sind hier ganz hart an der Grenze zum Verschwörungs-Lalaland.


Qui bono ist tatsächlich eine wichtige Frage, bei ganz vielen Themen.
Der Rest deiner Fragen sind deine persönlichen Interpretationen an meiner Aussage, dass ich nicht alles glaube. Und das finde ich nun wieder ganz schön krass, dass du offenkundig denkst, dass ich jetzt ALLES nicht glaube, denn das habe ich nicht gesagt. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich sage, ich glaube nicht alles oder ich glaube alles nicht. 
Diese, deine Mutmaßung ist dann schon Grund genug, mich in die Verschwörungsecke oder in der Nähe anzusiedeln. Ich finde, das ist ein ziemlich rasches Urteil und auch ziemlich von oben herab, denn es entbehrt genauso sämtlichen Grundlagen, wie deiner Ansicht nach meine Zweifel an gewissen Dingen.
Ich denke, wir könnten noch ewig hin und her schreiben, aber haben halt unterschiedliche Auffassungen. Belassen wir es dabei.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Der Rest deiner Fragen sind deine persönlichen Interpretationen an meiner Aussage, dass ich nicht alles glaube. Und das finde ich nun wieder ganz schön krass, dass du offenkundig denkst, dass ich jetzt ALLES nicht glaube, denn das habe ich nicht gesagt.



na dann mal butter bei die fische, WAS konkret glaubst du nicht?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. Januar 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na dann mal butter bei die fische, WAS konkret glaubst du nicht?


Ich denke, das habe ich schon im Verlaufe dieses Themas hier geschrieben. Ich möchte auch nicht noch mehr ins Detail gehen. Ich möchte mich jetzt zurückziehen und noch ein paar Verschwörungstheorien austüfteln, denn das ist es doch, was sowieso gedacht wird oder?


----------



## xaan (30. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Und das finde ich nun wieder ganz schön krass, dass du offenkundig denkst, dass ich jetzt ALLES nicht glaube, denn das habe ich nicht gesagt. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich sage, ich glaube nicht alles oder ich glaube alles nicht.



Du hast ja nicht genannt, was genau du nicht glaubs. Ich kann also nur raten.


----------



## Exolio (30. Januar 2022)

Oh, haben die Medien ein neues Opfer gefunden ?


----------



## WasEnLos (30. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> _"Auch Geimpfte können ansteckend sein"_ ist ein schönes Beispiel für Lügen mit Halbwahrheiten, einfach durch Weglassen von ganz wichtigen Informationen. Leute, fallt doch bitte nicht auf diese Tricks der Impfmuffel herein. Das ist so transparent, dass ein es Blinder mit Holzstock durchschauen kann.



Was soll daran eine Lüge sein? In meinem direkten Bekanntenkreis haben das nachweislich nur Geimpfte eingeschleppt. Liegt einfach daran, das die Geimpften wieder alles durften (und auch gemacht haben), ohne sich testen zu müssen (und auch nicht freiwillig taten).

Aber keiner, egal ob geimpft oder nicht, hatte einen schweren Verlauf.

Allerdings kämpft ein Kumpel mit den Nachfolgen der Impfung, so wie LarryMcFly. Nichts gefährliches, aber sehr unangenehm, vor allem ständige Schwäche- und Schwindelanfälle, Halsschmerzen (Druck im Hals), aber die Ärzte wollen das natürlich nicht zusammenbringen. Der war bis dahin absolut gesund.

Und zu behaupten, man hat jetzt durch die Impfung im Fall einer Erkrankung den besseren Schutz ist nicht beweisbar, wie auch.


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wenns in die Argumentation passt, tja, warum nicht?


Objektiv betrachtet sollte man die Frage, ob etwas Zufall ist oder nicht danach beurteilen, wie wahrscheinlich dieser Zufall sein müsste.
Bei der Menge an verabreichten Impfungen weltweit sind derartige Nebenwirkungen allerdings derart selten, daß man keinen gezielten Positiv-Effekt als Gegentest erzeugen kann. Daher dürfte Zufall und nicht-Zufall aufgrund von mangelnden Daten ähnlich wahrscheinlich sein.
=> Daher ist dein gefragtes "Zufall?" ohne jede Datengrundlage nur heiße Luft.


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2022)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> In meinem direkten Bekanntenkreis haben das nachweislich nur Geimpfte eingeschleppt.


Dein Bekanntenkreis ist keine statistisch relevante Datengrundlage - denn das müßten als erstes schon mal >1000 Personen sein.


----------



## WasEnLos (30. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dein Bekanntenkreis ist keine statistisch relevante Datengrundlage - denn das müßten als erstes schon mal >1000 Personen sein.



Für mich ist diese Tatsache relevanter, als jede Statistik. Statistiken kann man so oder so erheben. Das diese Aussage für dich oder jemand in diesem Forum nicht relevant ist, ist mir schon klar, kennst mich nicht, kann dir auch Quatsch erzählen.

Aber für mich sind es Fakten, da ich diese verifizieren kann. Eure Aussagen sind für mich ebenso irrelevant.

Mir ging es um die Aussage von xaan bzgl. Lüge und Halbwahrheit. In meinem Umfeld haben Geimpfte Ungeimpfte angesteckt, die dann wiederum andere Geimpfte und Ungeimpfte angesteckt haben. Es war nie andersrum. Es gab jedoch bei keinem einzigen einen schweren Verlauf. Das ist das einzige was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## xaan (30. Januar 2022)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> Was soll daran eine Lüge sein?


Hab ich doch in dem selben Posting eindrücklich beschrieben. Es wurden wichtige Informationen einfach weggelassen und so der Eindruck erwockt, geimpfte und ungeimpfte würden die Krankheit im selben Maße übertragen. Das aber ist eben nicht der Fall.



WasEnLos schrieb:


> In meinem direkten Bekanntenkreis haben das nachweislich nur Geimpfte eingeschleppt. Liegt einfach daran, das die Geimpften wieder alles durften (und auch gemacht haben), ohne sich testen zu müssen (und auch nicht freiwillig taten).


Ja logisch, wenn Geimpfte die einzigen sind, die in Situationen kommen wo Ansteckungsgefahr besteht, dann stecken sich auch nur geimpfte an bzw. geben das Virus weiter. Das ist kein Beleg für die Unwirksamkeit der Impfung. Für ungeimpfte in genau der selben Situation wäre es einfach noch viel schlimmer. Sowohl die Ansteckungsgefahr als auch die Häufigkeit eines schweren Verlaufs der Krankheit.

Was war denn deine Erwartung? Dass die Impfung die Ansteckungsgefahr zu 100% beseitigt? Das ist unmöglich. Das Ziel der Impfung ist Infektionen für die größtmögliche Zahl von Menschen ungefährlich zu machen und Infektionsketten zu verkürzen.

Insofern beschreibst du gerade das Erfolgsszenario.



WasEnLos schrieb:


> Und zu behaupten, man hat jetzt durch die Impfung im Fall einer Erkrankung den besseren Schutz ist nicht beweisbar, wie auch.



Wieso soll das nicht beweisbar sein. Was meinst du, macht die Wissenschaft die ganze Zeit? Comics lesen und ihre Ergebnisse auswürfeln?

Hier wurden mal ein paar Studien aggregiert: https://www.helios-gesundheit.de/qualitaet/aktuelle-studien-zu-den-corona-impfungen/


----------



## WasEnLos (30. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wieso soll das nicht beweisbar sein. Was meinst du, macht die Wissenschaft die ganze Zeit? Comics lesen und ihre Ergebnisse auswürfeln?
> 
> Hier wurden mal ein paar Studien aggregiert: https://www.helios-gesundheit.de/qualitaet/aktuelle-studien-zu-den-corona-impfungen/



Du kannst nicht explizit für eine bestimmte Person verifizieren bzw. falsifizieren, dass diese ohne Impfung oder mit Impfung gleichsame Verläufe hätte. Man muss sich entscheiden. Hab ich die Impfung, kann ich nicht mehr prüfen ob explizit diese Person auch ohne Impfung einen milden Verlauf hat oder nicht bzw. umgekehrt. 

Ich denke da an Aussagen wie die von Rezo. "Zum Glück war ich geboostert, sonst wäre das noch schlimmer ausgegangen." Woher will er das wissen. Das kann er gar nicht wissen, das ist seine Annahme (Glaubenssatz). 
Es gibt nur einen Rezo (soweit mir bekannt), der wurde 3x geimpft. Man bräuchte jetzt eine Kopie von ihm die nicht geimpft ist um seine Aussage zu verifizieren oder zu falsifizieren. Und selbst das wäre immer noch nicht 100% aussagekräftig, denn es spielen da mehr Faktoren mit (Lebensweise, Körperliche Verfassung im Moment des Kontakts, etc.), als nur der bloße Kontakt mit dem Virus an sich.


xaan schrieb:


> ... Comics lesen und ihre Ergebnisse auswürfeln?..


Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen, ja.


----------



## xaan (30. Januar 2022)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht explizit für eine bestimmte Person verifizieren bzw. falsifizieren, dass diese ohne Impfung oder mit Impfung gleichsame Verläufe hätte. Man muss sich entscheiden. Hab ich die Impfung, kann ich nicht mehr prüfen ob explizit diese Person auch ohne Impfung einen milden Verlauf hat oder nicht bzw. umgekehrt.
> 
> Ich denke da an Aussagen wie die von Rezo. "Zum Glück war ich geboostert, sonst wäre das noch schlimmer ausgegangen." Woher will er das wissen. Das kann er gar nicht wissen, das ist seine Annahme (Glaubenssatz).
> Es gibt nur einen Rezo (soweit mir bekannt), der wurde 3x geimpft. Man bräuchte jetzt eine Kopie von ihm die nicht geimpft ist um seine Aussage zu verifizieren oder zu falsifizieren. Und selbst das wäre immer noch nicht 100% aussagekräftig, denn es spielen da mehr Faktoren mit (Lebensweise, Körperliche Verfassung im Moment des Kontakts, etc.), als nur der bloße Kontakt mit dem Virus an sich.


Für soetwas gibt es Studien mit Kontrollgruppe. Logisch kann Niemand, auch nicht Rezo, sagen wie schwer sein Verlauf ohne Impfung gewesen wäre. Aber wenn in einer ausreichend großen Studie die Geimpften zu großer Mehrheit einen leichteren Verlauf hat als die Kontrollgruppe ohne Impfung, dann hat auch das eine Aussagekraft, die man nicht leugnen kann.



WasEnLos schrieb:


> Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen, ja.



Man könnte auch den EIndruck gewinnen, die Erde sei Flach. Schließlich kann man die Krümmung ja nich einfach so sehen....


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2022)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> Für mich ist diese Tatsache relevanter, als jede Statistik. Statistiken kann man so oder so erheben.


Und dann kann man bei einer ordentlich dokumentierten Statistik genau sehen, mit welcher Freagestellung die erstellt wurde, wie wie viele Probanden ausgesucht wurden, ob es Kontrollgruppen gab, ob die Probanden oder durchführenden Tester während des Tests wußten, wer "das Placebo kriegt" (oder analoge Sachverhalte)  und schließlich werden gute Studien auch noch "peer-reviewed", dh: Leute mit Sachkenntnis schauen sich die Studie im Fehlersuchmodus an ...

... all das ist bei _"...ich hab in meinem Bekanntenkreis gehört, daß ..." _nicht gegeben. Daher sind die daraus erhobenen Daten bedeutungslos.

Sprich: die Daten kannst du nicht als Fakten verwenden.


WasEnLos schrieb:


> Das diese Aussage für dich oder jemand in diesem Forum nicht relevant ist, ist mir schon klar, kennst mich nicht, kann dir auch Quatsch erzählen.
> Aber für mich sind es Fakten, da ich diese verifizieren kann. Eure Aussagen sind für mich ebenso irrelevant.


Bei Fakten geht es nicht um "für dich" oder "für die Leute hier im Forum". Fakten sind unabhängig von der Zuhörerschaft und unabhängig von demjenigen, der sie mitteilt, richtig.
Dafür müssen sie aber eben den oben genannten Spezifikationen genügen.


WasEnLos schrieb:


> Mir ging es um die Aussage von xaan bzgl. Lüge und Halbwahrheit. In meinem Umfeld haben Geimpfte Ungeimpfte angesteckt, die dann wiederum andere Geimpfte und Ungeimpfte angesteckt haben. Es war nie andersrum. Es gab jedoch bei keinem einzigen einen schweren Verlauf. Das ist das einzige was ich geschrieben habe.


Was heißt "in deinem Umfeld"?
In einem stark eingegrenzten Fall ist das ein Dorf, in dem alle aus derselben Wasserquelle ihren Kaffee brühen, die selbe Luftverunreinigungen der lokalen Chemiefirma atmen, der selben Gesellschaftsschicht angehören, ähnliche Freizeitaktivitäten haben, ähnliche Eßgewohnheiten ...

... alles Faktoren, die zwischen "Zufall" und "kein Zufall" entscheiden. _[/edited]_


----------



## Gast1649365804 (31. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Objektiv betrachtet sollte man die Frage, ob etwas Zufall ist oder nicht danach beurteilen, wie wahrscheinlich dieser Zufall sein müsste.
> Bei der Menge an verabreichten Impfungen weltweit sind derartige Nebenwirkungen allerdings derart selten, daß man keinen gezielten Positiv-Effekt als Gegentest erzeugen kann. Daher dürfte Zufall und nicht-Zufall aufgrund von mangelnden Daten ähnlich wahrscheinlich sein.
> => Daher ist dein gefragtes "Zufall?" ohne jede Datengrundlage nur heiße Luft.


Es ging nicht um Nebenwirkungen. Du machst schon beim Lesen Fehler.
Da du aber allgemein gerne in die Rolle des Erklärbär zu schlüpfen scheinst und offenkundig den starken Drang hast, alles und jeden widerlegen zu müssen, bis es in den von dir genehmigten Meinungskorridor passt, kann man schon mal was durcheinanderbringen. Es sei dir verziehen. Apropos…das tue ich jetzt auch.


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Es ging nicht um Nebenwirkungen. Du machst schon beim Lesen Fehler.


Aha. Worum geht es denn dann hier, wenn nicht um Nebenwirkungen?


General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt 2 Mal eine Infektion gehabt. Das erste Mal ungeimpft, also ungeschützt, mit schwerem Verlauf rechnend. Ergebnis war, dass ich knapp 2 Tage leichte Kopfschmerzen hatte, die ich sowieso häufiger habe, aber das wars dann. Genesen also, danach fristgerechte Boosterung. Prima.
> Zweite Infektion, trotz Boosterung mit ziemlich heftigen Symptomen im Vergleich. Meine Frau, gar nicht geimpft hatte in der ganzen Zeit gar nichts. Alles nur Zufall?







General-Lee schrieb:


> Da du aber allgemein gerne in die Rolle des Erklärbär zu schlüpfen scheinst und offenkundig den starken Drang hast, alles und jeden widerlegen zu müssen, bis es in den von dir genehmigten Meinungskorridor passt, kann man schon mal was durcheinanderbringen.


Mein "Meinungskorridor" ist das Zurückgreifen auf belegbare Fakten statt auf Einzelschicksale.
Denn jemand mit einem kleinen Bekanntenkreis könnte in diesem durchaus auf eine tödliche Quote von "50% aller Infizierten" kommen, was aber mit der Gesamtrealität nichts zu tun hat.
Daher gibt es eben die Faustregel mit "Probandenanzahl >1000".


----------



## Gast1649365804 (31. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aha. Worum geht es denn dann hier, wenn nicht um Nebenwirkungen?


Ich sagte doch, du machst schon beim Lesen was falsch.
Da ging es nicht um Nebenwirkungen, herrgottnochmal. Nicht um Impfnebenwirkungen. Davon habe während der gaaaanzen Zeit nicht ein Wort verloren. Ich beschrieb zwei Infektionen und stellte anschließend eine etwas provokante Frage. Hab nicht mal eine Aussage gemacht. Der Rest ist das, was du Drumherum aufgebauscht hast.
Und jetzt denke ich, es ist schon alles gesagt, nur nicht von jedem…die Bühne gehört dir. Ich hab keine Lust mehr und meine Lebenszeit ist auch zu begrenzt, um sie weiterhin mit dir zu verschwenden.


----------



## devilsreject (31. Januar 2022)

Ist das irgendwie wichtig ob jemand gegen die Impfung ist? Solange es keine all umfassende Impfplficht gibt hat man jedes Recht dazu eine Impfung abzulehnen. Ich persönlich bin 3fach geimpft und mittlerweile sogar dazu noch genesen. Für mich war das impfen eine solidarische Angelegenheit um auch meine Mitbürger zu schützen. 

Letzlich aber finde ich wie im Fall des Bayernspielers auch die öffentliche Hinrichtung als das schlimmere Übel!


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2022)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Ist das irgendwie wichtig ob jemand gegen die Impfung ist? Solange es keine all umfassende Impfplficht gibt hat man jedes Recht dazu eine Impfung abzulehnen. Ich persönlich bin 3fach geimpft und mittlerweile sogar dazu noch genesen. Für mich war das impfen eine solidarische Angelegenheit um auch meine Mitbürger zu schützen.
> 
> Letzlich aber finde ich wie im Fall des Bayernspielers auch die öffentliche Hinrichtung als das schlimmere Übel!



Ich habe ehrlich gesagt kein Problem damit wenn jemand gute Gründe hat eine Impfung abzulehnen. Z.B. allergische Reaktionen auf den Impfstoff. Wenn die Gründe aber einfach nur Unwissen, kindischer Trotz und Glaube an Esotherikquatsch sind, löst das bei mir Kopfschütteln aus.

Der Bayernspieler hat halt Pech, weil er so herausgehoben in der Öffentlichkeit steht. Damit war auch seine Entscheidung automatisch nicht mehr privat. Seine Nichtimpfung betrifft ja nicht nur ihn, sondern ganz direkt auch sein Team und das jeweilige gegnerische Team - er bringt seine Mitspieler darurch in Gefahr einer Ansteckung. Und indirekt betrifft es die Fußballzuschauer, weil dann eventuell Spiele nicht stattfinden können, weil Spieler ausfallen. Daher ist die öffentliche Widerrede auch wichtig und richtig.

Es muss sich jeder Impfverweigerer einfach klar machen: wer von seinem Recht auf Ablehnung der Impfung gebrauch macht, nimmt damit seinen Mitbürgern wiederum Rechte. Körperliche Unversehrtheit z.B. Oder die Freiheitsbeeinträchtigungen unter denen wir aktuell alle Leiden. Die Entscheidung die Impfung abzulehnen mag privat sein, aber die Auswirkungen bleiben nicht privat.


----------



## Athrun (31. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier im Zusammenhang mit der Impfung immer vom "Impfzwang" gesprochen? Es wird niemals einen Impfzwang geben. Es kommt keiner und hält dich mit Gewalt oder sonst wie fest, damit dir jemand was spritzen kann.
> 
> Eine Pflicht ist *kein* Zwang. Und auch Selbstbestimmung hat ihre Grenzen. Es gibt zig Beispiele, die unsere Selbstbestimmung (aus guten Gründen) beschneiden. JEDES Grundrecht (außer Artikel 1, GG) wird durch andere Gesetze in einem gewissen Rahmen eingeschränkt. Allen voran unsere Selbstbestimmung. Kleiner Fun Fact: Es gibt auch eine Impfpflicht gegen Masern.


Technisch gesehen gibt es einen Imnpfzwang: ohne Corona-Impfung kommst du z.B. nicht mehr in Restaurants. Ja, das wird nicht offen gesagt aber faktisch gesehen ist es das. Du hast halt nur die Wahl wie viele deine Freiheiten du nutzen darfst. Eien Pflicht hingegen ist schon "Zwang" weil du sanktioniert werden kannst. Das Problem wird eher sein: wer soll das ganze kontrollieren? Wenn unser System jetzt schon vor dem Kollaps steht wie so oft kolportiert wird dann würde eine Impfplicht alles zum Einsturz bringen. Überleg mal: wenn es dann ein Impfregister gibt (weil mal ehrlich, anders wird es nicht gehen) dann haben wir eine Art Vollüberwachung der Bevölkerung. "Oh Herr Meier's Booster ist seit 2 Monaten abgelaufen. Schicken wir doch mal die Kontrolleure hin und fragen nach"

Und dein Beispiel mit Impfpflicht bei Masern: eine Corona-Impfplicht wäre etwas anderes (allein schon rechtlich, weil es die ganze Bevölkerung trifft). Stand jetzt muß man diese regelmäßig auffrsichen. Das heißt, du hast quasi eine Pflicht, regelmäßig einen Eingriff in deine körperliche Unversertheit zu erlauben. Und was manche befürchten: wenn diese Impfpflicht einmal durch ist, was hindert den Staat daran, eine Pflicht für andere Sachen durchzusetzen? "Hey, wir haben so viele Übergewichtige. Hiermit verpflichten wir diese, dieses MEdikament zu nehmen, um sie zu schützen. Schließlich geht es hier um die Gesundheit"


----------



## Frullo (31. Januar 2022)

*Ich bin überzeugter Impfbefürworter.*

Zum einen weil ich mich als Angehöriger einer Risikogruppe dadurch selbst schütze. Zum anderen weil ich durch meine Impfung dazu beitrage, andere zu schützen. Nämlich all jene die sich nicht impfen lassen können – weil sie allergisch auf gewisse Inhaltsstoffe reagieren, weil sie Immunsuppressiva zu sich nehmen müssen, etc…

Aber ich bin definitiv gegen eine Impfpflicht, ganz zu schweigen von einem Impfzwang. Wer sich nicht impfen lassen will, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, soll nicht per Gesetz dazu gezwungen werden können. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ich auch gegen andere Konsequenzen für Impfverweigerer bin. Sei es nun, dass diese deswegen härtere Massnahmen wie Lockdown oder das Fernbleiben von diversen sozialen Aktivitäten hinnehmen müssen oder gar ihren Job nicht ausüben dürfen. Konsequenzen welche dem Schutz anderer dienen sind meines Erachtens angebracht.

*Anekdotische versus empirische Evidenz*

Jeder hier hat unterschiedliche persönliche Erfahrungen mit Covid und der Impfung gemacht. Mein Sohn und ich sind nicht an Covid erkrankt, meine Frau und meine Tochter hingegen schon (bevor sie sich impfen liessen). Wir sind inzwischen alle geimpft, ich bin der erste von uns der auch noch geboostert ist. Sowohl bei der zweiten Impfung als auch beim Booster ging es mir im Anschluss nicht gut – die Symptome reichten von Fieber zu Schüttelfrost, zu Glied- und Kopfschmerzen. Nach zwei Tagen waren alle Symptome bei mir weg. Der Rest meiner Familie hatte keine Symptome. Meine Frau litt eine Weile lang an Long-Covid im Sinne von Kurzatmigkeit. Es ist nun zwar wieder besser aber nicht vollständig weg.

All das ist anekdotische Evidenz – es sind Fakten, die sich bei mir und meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld zugetragen haben. Ihre Aussagekraft was empirische Evidenz anbelangt ist aber nichtig. Sie passen selbstverständlich irgendwo in die Statistiken rein, mehr aber nicht. Anekdotische Evidenz kann durchaus als Hilfe bei der Entscheidungsfindung dienen – wenn keine oder nicht genug empirische Evidenz vorhanden ist. Bei Covid und den Impfungen ist letzteres aber nicht der Fall. Die Zahlen sprechen eine deutliche, unmissverständliche Sprache: Dieser Virus hat bereits zum Tod von über 5,5 Millionen Menschen auf unserem Planeten beigetragen. Sterberate und Hospitalisation ist bei Ungeimpften deutlich höher als bei Geimpften. Das sind empirische Fakten die jede ernstzunehmende Quelle so bestätigen wird.

*Quellen und Suchalgorithmen*

Inzwischen empfinde ich es regelrecht nur noch als ermüdend, wenn mir wieder jemand etwas weismachen will über Verschwörungen von Regierungen, Pharma-Unternehmen et al. Die Chancen einer Verschwörung auf Erfolg sinken mit jeder zusätzlichen, an der Verschwörung teilnehmenden Person derart drastisch, dass die prozentuale Wahrscheinlichkeit (auf Erfolg) bei einem globalen Event wie der Pandemie so nahe bei Null liegt, dass man mit dem Zählen der Nachkommastellen eine Weile lang beschäftigt sein dürfte. Und trotzdem hängen so viele Leute diesem Unsinn nach, weil ihnen ihre Suchalgorithmen gar nichts anderes mehr liefern. Weil Suchalgorithmen nicht darauf aus sind, einem Fakten zu liefern sondern das, was man anklicken wird – und das ist nun mal leider meistens das, was die eigene vorgefertigte Meinung weiter bestätigen wird…

*Die Zukunft*

Covid ist gekommen, um zu bleiben. Es wird nicht verschwinden. Wenn wir Glück haben, wird es zu einer Krankheit mutieren, die nicht schlimmer sein wird als die Grippe. Vieles deutet darauf hin, denn ein Virus der seinen Wirt nicht tötet hat evolutionär gesprochen höhere Erfolgschancen als einer, der seinen Wirt umbringt. Aber da die Evolution weiter läuft und keine gerade Linie sein muss kann es auch durchaus sein, dass eine neue, erneut tödlichere Variante auftaucht. Wir wissen es einfach nicht. Wir können die Zukunft weder vorhersagen, noch vorherberechnen. Wir können Szenarien vorsehen, ja, aber es kann trotzdem wieder ganz anders kommen. Was zum Schluss bedeutet, dass wir – als Gesellschaft – weiterhin werden an die Gegebenheiten anpassen müssen. Am besten wäre es natürlich, alle zusammen.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Januar 2022)

Athrun schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen gibt es einen Imnpfzwang: ohne Corona-Impfung kommst du z.B. nicht mehr in Restaurants. Ja, das wird nicht offen gesagt aber faktisch gesehen ist es das. Du hast halt nur die Wahl wie viele deine Freiheiten du nutzen darfst. Eien Pflicht hingegen ist schon "Zwang" weil du sanktioniert werden kannst.


Es hat niemand behauptet, dass die Verletzung einer Pflicht keine Sanktionen nach sich zieht. Bei einer Pflichtverletzung wird aber in einem (möglichst) gewaltfreien und menschenwürdigen Rahmen sanktioniert. Und Restaurants mal nicht besuchen zu können, fällt definitiv unter "gewaltfreie und menschenwürdige Sanktion". 

Unterschied zwischen Zwang und Pflicht:
*Pflicht*
_etwas, was zu tun jemand als eine (innere, sittliche, moralische) Verpflichtung ansieht, was seine eigenen bzw. die gesellschaftlichen Normen von ihm fordern_
z.B. hab ich die Pflicht, mich um mein Kind zu kümmern. Natürlich wird es Konsequenzen mit sich ziehen, wenn ich das nicht tue. Sowohl rechtlich, als auch emotional und sozial. 

Sittliche und moralische Verpflichtungen werden u.a. auch durch Gesetze durchgesetzt. 

*Zwang*
_Einwirkung von außen auf jemanden unter Anwendung oder Androhung von Gewalt_

Der Unterschied ist hier nun mal der Aspekt der Gewalt. Nun kann man zweifelsohne sagen, dass es unterschiedliche Formen der Gewalt gibt. Aber wenn überhaupt wäre Zwang, um eine Pflicht durchzusetzen, indem man Sanktionen beispielsweise auf finanzieller oder freiheitlicher Ebene verschärft, das allerletzte Mittel. Und das zu vermeiden liegt bei jedem selbst. 

Ich habe zwar die Pflicht, mich um mein Kind zu kümmern, aber ich bin nicht dazu gezwungen. Ich hab es mir selbst ausgesucht und wäre ich völlig überfordert, könnte ich es streng genommen auch in die Pflege geben oder zur Adoption und alle Aspekte des Sorgerechts abgeben. Stark vereinfacht gesagt. 

Nur, um mal den Unterschied zwischen Pflicht und Zwang zu erklären.  
Daher wird es auch in erster Linie KEINEN Impfzwang geben. 



Athrun schrieb:


> Das Problem wird eher sein: wer soll das ganze kontrollieren? Wenn unser System jetzt schon vor dem Kollaps steht wie so oft kolportiert wird dann würde eine Impfplicht alles zum Einsturz bringen. Überleg mal: wenn es dann ein Impfregister gibt (weil mal ehrlich, anders wird es nicht gehen) dann haben wir eine Art Vollüberwachung der Bevölkerung. "Oh Herr Meier's Booster ist seit 2 Monaten abgelaufen. Schicken wir doch mal die Kontrolleure hin und fragen nach"


Jetzt mal ernsthaft gefragt: Wie hat man das damals bei der Impfpflicht gegen die Pocken kontrolliert? 



Athrun schrieb:


> Und dein Beispiel mit Impfpflicht bei Masern: eine Corona-Impfplicht wäre etwas anderes (allein schon rechtlich, weil es die ganze Bevölkerung trifft).


Tut es auch hier langfristig. Kinder z.B. müssen gegen Masern geimpft sein, bevor sie in Kitas und Schulen betreut werden können. JEDES Kind. Quasi ohne Ausnahme. Natürlich trifft das dann die ganze Bevölkerung, wenn auch möglicherweise nicht unmittelbar. Die Folge ist nun, dass früher oder später die zukünftige Bevölkerung gegen Masern geimpft ist, aufgrund dieser Pflicht. 



Athrun schrieb:


> Stand jetzt muß man diese regelmäßig auffrsichen. Das heißt, du hast quasi eine Pflicht, regelmäßig einen Eingriff in deine körperliche Unversertheit zu erlauben. Und was manche befürchten: wenn diese Impfpflicht einmal durch ist, was hindert den Staat daran, eine Pflicht für andere Sachen durchzusetzen? "Hey, wir haben so viele Übergewichtige. Hiermit verpflichten wir diese, dieses MEdikament zu nehmen, um sie zu schützen. Schließlich geht es hier um die Gesundheit"


Ich wusste nicht, dass Übergewicht hoch ansteckend ist. Ich bin selbst übergewichtig, aber außer Augenkrebs entstehen für andere keine Leiden dadurch. Daher hinkt dein Vergleich gerade ziemlich. 

Zum Rest bzgl. der Impfung sage ich übrigens nichts und führe das nicht weiter aus. Da wurde seitens @Worrel und @xaan  genug gesagt.


----------



## devilsreject (31. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt kein Problem damit wenn jemand gute Gründe hat eine Impfung abzulehnen. Z.B. allergische Reaktionen auf den Impfstoff. Wenn die Gründe aber einfach nur Unwissen, kindischer Trotz und Glaube an Esotherikquatsch sind, löst das bei mir Kopfschütteln aus.


Letzlich sind die Gründe schlicht egal. Ich sehe es ja auch so das sich im Grunde jeder vernünftige Mensch auch ohne Zwang impfen lässt. Aber ohne Pflicht, ist es eben eine vollkommen private Entscheidung.


xaan schrieb:


> Der Bayernspieler hat halt Pech, weil er so herausgehoben in der Öffentlichkeit steht. Damit war auch seine Entscheidung automatisch nicht mehr privat. Seine Nichtimpfung betrifft ja nicht nur ihn, sondern ganz direkt auch sein Team und das jeweilige gegnerische Team - er bringt seine Mitspieler darurch in Gefahr einer Ansteckung. Und indirekt betrifft es die Fußballzuschauer, weil dann eventuell Spiele nicht stattfinden können, weil Spieler ausfallen. Daher ist die öffentliche Widerrede auch wichtig und richtig.


Naja, man könnte schlicht und ergreifend einfache Konsequenzen walten lassen indem man die entsprechende Person vom Dienst befreit wenn die Gefahr gegeben ist. Ob man da wirklich in die öffentliche Widerrede eintreten muss wage ich dann doch zu bezweifeln.


xaan schrieb:


> Es muss sich jeder Impfverweigerer einfach klar machen: wer von seinem Recht auf Ablehnung der Impfung gebrauch macht, nimmt damit seinen Mitbürgern wiederum Rechte. Körperliche Unversehrtheit z.B. Oder die Freiheitsbeeinträchtigungen unter denen wir aktuell alle Leiden. Die Entscheidung die Impfung abzulehnen mag privat sein, aber die Auswirkungen bleiben nicht privat.


Ja und nein, unterm Strich erzeugt dein letzter Absatz ja auch wieder indirekt einen gewissen Druck sich impfen zu lassen. Nun müssen wir aber komplett unterscheiden ob es sich um eine wichtige gesellschaftsimpfung handelt wie Masern, die absolut erprobt sind und wo die Nebenwirkungen bekannt sind, oder aber wie aktuell die Corona-Impfung die gefühlt absolut keinen spürbaren Unterschied macht und dazu noch wenig erprobt und Nebenwirkungen wenig bekannt sind. 

------
Man darf das auch nicht falsch verstehen und wenn wir mal von den Esotherikern absehen, bleibt unterm Strich die Impfung als Schutz nach wie vor fraglich. WIe gesagt bin dreifach geimpft, im Dezember gab es die letzte Booster, trotzdem haben wir (Familie) im Januar eine Omikron-Infektion durchgestanden mit tatsächlich milden Symptomen. Nun könnte man sagen der milde Verlauf liegt an der Impfung. Ein Geschwisterpart nebst Ehepartner aber zählen zu den Impfgegener und sind daher ohne Impfung mit Omikron konfrontiert gewesen, und siehe da auch bei denen absolut milde Verläufe. Jetzt versuch mal den Geschwisterteil nach der Genesung von der Impfung zu überzeugen die lachen uns schlicht und ergreifend aus. Und Unrecht haben sie damit ja nachweislich in diesem Fall auch nicht. 

Dabei sind mir schwere Verläufe im Bekanntenkreis durchaus geläufig!

Schau dir Israel an, die sind 4-Fach geimpft in der Masse und trotzdem wird Corona weder abgemildert noch eingedämmt, dieses Virus lässt sich nicht aufhalten indem wir durch die Pandemie hindurch impfen. Mein Mittel der Wahl aus laienhafter Perspektive wären immer noch Medikamente die den Patienten helfen wo einen schlimmeren Verlauf erwarten können.


----------



## Frullo (31. Januar 2022)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Nun müssen wir aber komplett unterscheiden ob es sich um eine wichtige gesellschaftsimpfung handelt wie Masern, die absolut erprobt sind und wo die Nebenwirkungen bekannt sind, oder aber wie aktuell die Corona-Impfung die gefühlt absolut keinen spürbaren Unterschied macht und dazu noch wenig erprobt und Nebenwirkungen wenig bekannt sind.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist in der Schweiz der prozentuale Anteil der Hospitalisationen gemäss Impfstatus am 27.01.2022 (Quelle) - und jetzt erkläre mir doch bitte nochmals anhand dieser Zahlen wie es denn kommt, dass der Anteil an Ungeimpften 3 mal höher ist als der Anteil der Geimpften ohne Booster und 12 mal höher ist als der Anteil der Geimpften mit Booster.

Ich meine: Gefühlt oder nicht, die Zahlen sprechen doch trotzdem nach wie vor eine deutliche Sprache, nicht?


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2022)

devilsreject schrieb:


> und wenn wir mal von den Esotherikern absehen, bleibt unterm Strich die Impfung als Schutz nach wie vor fraglich.


Das ist schlicht nicht richtig.
Die Impfung senkt wissenschaftlich erwiesen 1) die Wahrscheinlichkeit, überhaupt zu erkranken und 2) die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines schweren Verlaufs bei Durchbrüchen.

Anekdotische Erfahrungen aus dem privaten Bereis sind da kein Gegenbeweis. Eine geringere Wahrscheinlichkeit heißt nicht, dass sich keine geimpfte Person mehr anstecken kann. So wie auch ein Xcom-Soldat selbst mit 95% Trefferchance noch an einem Alien vorbei schießen kann...


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, du machst schon beim Lesen was falsch.
> Da ging es nicht um Nebenwirkungen, herrgottnochmal. Nicht um Impfnebenwirkungen.


Stimmt tatsächlich, da habe ich in einer Zeile(!) was falsch geschrieben:

_"... alles Faktoren, die zwischen "Zufall" und "kommt von der Impfung" entscheiden."_
muß daher natürlich
_"... alles Faktoren, die zwischen "Zufall" und "kein Zufall" entscheiden."_

Ansonsten ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2022)

Athrun schrieb:


> Und was manche befürchten: wenn diese Impfpflicht einmal durch ist, was hindert den Staat daran, eine Pflicht für andere Sachen durchzusetzen? "Hey, wir haben so viele Übergewichtige. Hiermit verpflichten wir diese, dieses Medikament zu nehmen, um sie zu schützen. Schließlich geht es hier um die Gesundheit"


Unsinniger Vergleich, da Übergewicht nicht ansteckend/übertragbar ist.


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Unsinniger Vergleich, da Übergewicht nicht ansteckend/übertragbar ist.


Zudem ein sehr beliebter logischer Fehlschluss.








						Dein logischer Fehlschluss ist: Dammbruchargument
					

Du hast gesagt, dass sofern wir A zuließen, letztendlich auch Z geschehen würde – deswegen dürften wir A nicht zulassen.



					yourlogicalfallacyis.com


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Januar 2022)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> Aber keiner, egal ob geimpft oder nicht, hatte einen schweren Verlauf.


Ich hab im näheren Bekannten/Kollegenkreis exakt 1 Fall.
Einekerngesunde Frau Mitte 40 die mal meine Abteilungsleiterin war hat das via ihrer Pflegebedürftige Mutter Mitte Feb. 2021 eingefangen.
Dann ging es rapide bergab, Krankenhaus, 3 Wochen künstliches Koma, kam dann im März'21 zur Reha.
Stand Dezember'21:
Kann nur schwer etwas leichtes greifen und sich kaum auf den Beinen halten.
2 Minuten Handy halten und die Power ist weg !
Ihr Lebensgefährte sagt es geht bergauf, aber mit Mäuseschritte ! 🤨


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Januar 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht nicht richtig.
> Die Impfung senkt wissenschaftlich erwiesen 1) die Wahrscheinlichkeit, überhaupt zu erkranken und 2) die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines schweren Verlaufs bei Durchbrüchen.


Anmerkung:
3) die Wahrscheinlichkeit eine hohe Viruslast weiter zu verteilen sinkt ebenfalls.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Unsinniger Vergleich, da Übergewicht nicht ansteckend/übertragbar ist.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig, die genetische Veranlagung wird sehr wohl übertragen.

Aber das ist ohnehin ein sehr eigenes Thema mit viel Falschinformationen, der ursprünglichen Theorie nach hätten Sumoringer eine unverschämt hohe Lebenserwartung.
Mittlerweile ist es klar das Fett direkt unter der Haut kein Problem ist (siehe Sumoringer) während Fettgewebe an den Organen ein massives Risiko bietet.


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig, die genetische Veranlagung wird sehr wohl übertragen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... na dann ist das ja was *ganz *anderes ...

/s


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich, ebenso gut wie die Impfgegner korrekterweise behaupten das es auch bei Geimpften zu Durchbrüchen kommen *kann*, ist  die Genetische Veranlagung *übertragbar.*

Etwas anderes zu behaupten würde ein unbestreitbaren Teil der Wahrheit unterschlagen.🧐


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig, die genetische Veranlagung wird sehr wohl übertragen.


Es weiß doch aber jeder, was gemeint ist. ^^ Abgesehen davon...Eine genetische Veranlagung ist keine Infektion.  Gegen eine genetische Veranlagung kann man im Grunde nix machen. Die ist halt da. Aber Veranlagung heißt ja nicht, dass die Nachkommen definitiv an Übergewicht leiden werden. Es heißt erstmal nur: Veranlagung.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Natürlich, ebenso gut wie die Impfgegner korrekterweise behaupten das es auch bei Geimpften zu Durchbrüchen kommen *kann*, ist  die Genetische Veranlagung *übertragbar.*
> 
> Etwas anderes zu behaupten würde ein unbestreitbaren Teil der Wahrheit unterschlagen.🧐


Das Problem an deren Aussage ist, dass sie zwar inhaltlich vollkommen korrekt sein mag, aber als Argument gegen eine Impfung nicht haltbar ist.


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig, die genetische Veranlagung wird sehr wohl übertragen.


Na jedenfalls nicht an den Sitznachbarn in der S-Bahn, durch zu heftiges Husten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Das Problem an deren Aussage ist, dass sie zwar inhaltlich vollkommen korrekt sein mag, aber als Argument gegen eine Impfung nicht haltbar ist.


Hab ich doch auch nicht behauptet. 🤔
Wollte nur für weniger aufmerksame Leser oder sonstwelche "Denker" das klarstellen, sonst haben ein weiteres "Lügenargument". 😉


----------

